# Broken heart ( first betta rescue)



## CandiceMM

This is the intro to my first Betta rescue, today after work I dropped off at Petsmart "again" just to check out the new shipment in clearer water. They had a ton and in rows. So I took my time going through them and noticed 3 different Betta's, all very young. No more than a month and half old. I decided to take home one of the young Dragon HMPK and give him a better home than his tiny cup. But still I couldn't resist looking at all the rest. I came across a cup in the way back, and when I looked in my jaw dropped past the floor. I didn't have to think twice and I knew I needed to take him home immediately. I walked up to the front and told a lady that this fish was in really bad shape, and it was too young to look like this. I told her if she would discount him and I will take him and get him healthy. She asked the manager and he said I could take him home for free. I was delighted, and so happy to know I get to nurture this sick juvenile Half Moon. I think he may have deformities, or is just extremely underweight. He is also missing most of his fins, he is the worst Betta I have seen in a store and he has a long road ahead of him. If any of you could give me tips or advice for me please feel free. 
I got him a 2.5 gallon for now, heater, and some aquarium salt. I am about to set it all up and get him healthy. Thanks for those who read this, my heart just goes out to my little guy. Hope he pulls through.








This is him in his cup right now.








So sad.
















My rescue kit for him.


----------



## mursey

Aw, you are a sweet person. I occasionally see some similar . ... in my Petco they have some really cool bettas but the section with the blue or red "more common looking" veiltails always have a bunch of sad saps like this little guy.

I am new to this so I will wait to see what everyone else says. I am also treating one of my guys with fin rot and another new guy with SBD but they are my first "sick" bettas so I am not the best to give you advice!

Hey- I see TWO cups in your rescue kit, who else did you get?


----------



## CandiceMM

mursey said:


> Aw, you are a sweet person. I occasionally see some similar . ... in my Petco they have some really cool bettas but the section with the blue or red "more common looking" veiltails always have a bunch of sad saps like this little guy.
> 
> I am new to this so I will wait to see what everyone else says. I am also treating one of my guys with fin rot and another new guy with SBD but they are my first "sick" bettas so I am not the best to give you advice!
> 
> Hey- I see TWO cups in your rescue kit, who else did you get?


Yeah he is in very very poor condition, surprised this little guy is a half moon. 
And yes I am guilty of rescuing another young guy. He is a Dragon Half Moon Plakat. no more than a month old. I didn't like seeing them so young in those cups. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## pinkcupid765

Oh my goodness! This reminds me of my first betta rescue! I yelled at the manger ._. I must've looked pretty silly though being that i'm still a teenager… ANYWAYS! I suggest that you don't use a filter if you have one because he may not be strong enough to swim against the current. I had my rescue in a 1 gal. no filter QT till' his fins mostly grew back 

I suggest that you keep the water temp. a little higher than usual to get his system running. Also, add 1 tsp. of Epsom salt per gallon. That will help with the fin rot, and back problem. I'd feed him those dried bloodworms if you have any They'll gobble em' down! Actually, my rescue didn't eat for the first 3 or so days. He just kinda sat and sulked… So if that happens don't worry, just keep trying and take any food that he doesn't eat out! 

I really respect people, like you, who rescue these lil' guys! They really don't deserve this kind of treatment! It's wonderful that you're giving him a loving new home!


----------



## lilyrazen

Girl, you get a new betta every day, huh?

I really hope he pulls through, and I think he will! He will be really pretty once will you help him get better.


----------



## LinkLover

Congrats on your first rescue! I remember how exciting mine was, and I'm sure you feel just as great. It's so sad to see him like that though. It's terrible how these fish are treated, and people just think it's ok. Good for you for making a difference!


----------



## mursey

pinkcupid765 said:


> Actually, my rescue didn't eat for the first 3 or so days. He just kinda sat and sulked… So if that happens don't worry, just keep trying and take any food that he doesn't eat out!


I got a little guy that was in ok condition but he looked kind of pathetic in general, his name is Limoncello and he really acted very sad and lame for quite a while too. Maybe it takes a while to recover. This pic was his temporary home for just a week or so. He just "sat there" in the same spot but now he's much better, so hopefully your guy will recover too, don't give up!


----------



## Sprinkles55

Congrats on the rescue and the new additions to your betta family ! 

I have no advice to give, for I haven't rescued before...but I wanted to wish you luck and thank you for being such a sweet and caring person. You're probably going to make this fish feel the happiest it's been in a long time!


----------



## CandiceMM

I want to thank you all for the wonderful praise, but I can't take the credit. Any animal in distress deserves a voice along with good actions. I want to make a difference and and help this little guy who I will name Lucky if he pulls through. 

I put him in a 2.5 gallon with a heater kept between 84-85 degrees (correct me if I should change that) I have conditioned the water with Prime and have added aquarium salt. I will not be using a filter for this guy he is having a hard enough time swimming without a current. If there are any additions I can add to helping him please let me know. 

He ate some frozen blood worms after I introduced him to his new tank which made me happy to see he had an appetite. And to my surprise he is active, as active as he can be without much fins. Here are a couple pics of him in his new Hospital Tank.


----------



## lilyrazen

He's tiny, that's for sure. He already looks better, in my opinion! I really hope he makes it, he'll be a great addition to your crew!


----------



## inareverie85

My heart goes out to the little one.

And at the same time, it feels happy that someone like you came along to help. 

You say he's having trouble swimming? If that's the case, I'd get him a floating betta log or one or two of those leaf betta hammocks and stick them a few inches from the surface. This way, he can rest and not have to put so much effort in to coming to the surface for breath. It may take him a while to use the hammocks, but he will.


----------



## CandiceMM

lilyrazen said:


> He's tiny, that's for sure. He already looks better, in my opinion! I really hope he makes it, he'll be a great addition to your crew!


Thanks lilyrazen, I hope he makes it too. He is very tiny, I wish I knew how old but if I were to estimate id say maybe a month old. 

Still can't believe this little guy is a HM.. Crazy.


----------



## CandiceMM

inareverie85 said:


> My heart goes out to the little one.
> 
> And at the same time, it feels happy that someone like you came along to help.
> 
> You say he's having trouble swimming? If that's the case, I'd get him a floating betta log or one or two of those leaf betta hammocks and stick them a few inches from the surface. This way, he can rest and not have to put so much effort in to coming to the surface for breath. It may take him a while to use the hammocks, but he will.


Betta hammocks are genius!!! I actually have a couple that I am currently not using at the moment. I'll throw them in there in the morning. 

And as for coming along to help it sure does feel good, helping one fish at a time is all it takes.


----------



## mursey

Oh my god, those photos of him are so cute! And then to see how tiny he is compared to your other betta! I really hope he pulls through!

I like the leaf hammock idea too. My new guy has a bit of swim bladder disorder so I made him some extra hammocks because he was having a hard time, and it really looks like it's helping. He uses all of them and seems to need them at the surface. Whoever thought of those . .. I would love to thank! I think they help weak bettas a lot. Please continue to post pics.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Is his back always bent like that?


----------



## CandiceMM

Shirleythebetta said:


> Is his back always bent like that?


I just got him no more than 2 hours ago from Petsmart, and this is how he looked in his cup. I am assuming he is emaciated and stressed along with other things Im not aware of. But another reason he swims like that is because he has no fins. I am hoping with the warm water he will regenerate new fin growth and also the weight gain he will fill out to proportion.


----------



## CandiceMM

mursey said:


> Oh my god, those photos of him are so cute! And then to see how tiny he is compared to your other betta! I really hope he pulls through!
> 
> I like the leaf hammock idea too. My new guy has a bit of swim bladder disorder so I made him some extra hammocks because he was having a hard time, and it really looks like it's helping. He uses all of them and seems to need them at the surface. Whoever thought of those . .. I would love to thank! I think they help weak bettas a lot. Please continue to post pics.


I agree the hammocks are awesome!! And I will definitely add some to the tank tomorrow! 

And for pictures definitely, I plan to take one every day so when he is healthy I can look at all his progress. I want to name him Lucky if he makes it


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy

You are a great big person for taking that on, girl. Makes us old timers feel better about the youth of America.


----------



## mursey

Seriously! I am often a bitter jaded person but people like you on this site always make me smile for doing things like this.  Thanks for giving us a little faith in humanity for once!


----------



## CandiceMM

Captain Jim Dandy said:


> You are a great big person for taking that on, girl. Makes us old timers feel better about the youth of America.


Awwww, that is such a great compliment. I think if everybody in the world could start by helping out one person, animal etc.. there would be significant difference in today's society. 

Can't help but quote Michael Jackson " Gonna Make A Change "...


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Okay, I was curious. He should start getting some clear fin regrowth soon. I wish him the best and can't wait to see what he looks like with fins. He looks like he is going to be a gorgeous fish.


----------



## CandiceMM

Shirleythebetta said:


> Okay, I was curious. He should start getting some clear fin regrowth soon. I wish him the best and can't wait to see what he looks like with fins. He looks like he is going to be a gorgeous fish.



I am excited to see what he will look like also, I am clueless as of now to what color, approximate age and health status. 

In a couple days I hope to see a change


----------



## Shirleythebetta

he looks like he is going to have lots of red. If he does that will be awesome because I have honestly never seen a red halfmoon.


----------



## CandiceMM

Shirleythebetta said:


> he looks like he is going to have lots of red. If he does that will be awesome because I have honestly never seen a red halfmoon.


Red would be a great color for him, I just checked on him and he looks content. He is active and pretty lively, that helps my conscious. Thanks for checking in on him


----------



## CandiceMM

*DAY 2 UPDATE:*

Lucky is doing great so far, still active as can be swimming around his tank. I fed him frozen brine shrimp this morning and he ate well (Glad he ate). I do see some clear fin regrowth on the edges of his caudal fin so that's good news. 

Does anybody have any incite on a feeding schedule for a underweight juvenile HM? I plan to feed him mostly frozen brine shrimp morning and night and every other day a pellet or two. Or can he be fed small amounts more than twice a day seeing as he is still very young and underweight?


----------



## JTHM1011

*wow*

I hope he makes it even with the little fins he has he is very cute


----------



## CandiceMM

JTHM1011 said:


> I hope he makes it even with the little fins he has he is very cute



Hehe awww this poor little guy grows on ya. He is my cute dorky little man, but watch he may be the prettiest fish out there with a little love, and time.


----------



## Creat

Tannins from oak leaves help darken the water too after OFL told me to use them I swear by em. Also get him on good pelleted food too it will help as its more nutritionally balanced. He is super cute best of luck.


----------



## CandiceMM

Creat said:


> Tannins from oak leaves help darken the water too after OFL told me to use them I swear by em. Also get him on good pelleted food too it will help as its more nutritionally balanced.


Where would I get leaves like that? And yes I will alternate pellets, frozen brine shrimp and crushed up blood worms. Do you know how often I should feed a little guy like this? I am thinking morning and night?


----------



## Enkil

Aww, poor little guy. He's very lucky you came along. Most people would have overlooked him.

Just be careful with the betta hammocks. They have been known to rust.


----------



## Creat

I pick leaves up in forests lol. Preferably dried naturaly. And smaller meals more often is the best like 3-4 times a day.


----------



## CandiceMM

Creat said:


> I pick leaves up in forests lol. Preferably dried naturaly. And smaller meals more often is the best like 3-4 times a day.



Ok well I'll have to research that tree in my state, I know I have them here but need locations lol. And that sounds like a good meal plan for this young guy. Thanks for your help.


----------



## CandiceMM

*UPDATED PICTURES DAY 2*

Here is Lucky on Day 2, already I have alternated 3 tiny meals today consisting of frozen brine shrimp, dried blood worms, and micro pellets. He ate everything! Im so happy he has an appetite! Also he is swimming straighter and has colored up a lot. I am so happy, it's funny how some warm water, aquarium salt, and some food can do in only a short period of time. Im proud of my little guy.








I can't believe how much color he has gotten, he was so pale yesterday.


----------



## Creat

Very cute


----------



## pinkcupid765

Oh my goodness! He's like a completely different fish! His back has gotten so much better and his colors look amazing!! You should be really proud of yourself!


----------



## lilyrazen

Wow, what good news! He looks great!


----------



## toad

Oh my goodness! He is so much brighter looking in these new pics!

Thank you for rescuing him  You are doing a great job!


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy

Yeh.. He looks great... I love how his back straightened out. The oak leaf "tea" might very well relax him , too. Good job!


----------



## CandiceMM

I can't believe the difference either!! I got him last night around 8:30pm, it hasn't even been a full 24 hours. He has colored up, swimming better and look more active. I couldn't be any happier!! I appreciate all of your support, can't wait for week 1 pictures!!


----------



## pinkcupid765

Rescues always turn out the prettiest! Can't wait for the next update! :]


----------



## DiiQue

Good job! Kudos for making this guy's life a million times better than what it was yesterday.


----------



## CandiceMM

pinkcupid765 said:


> Rescues always turn out the prettiest! Can't wait for the next update! :]


I can't wait to see him healthy and with more finnage  I am doing a photographic journal of his progress, I'll update daily to every few days.


----------



## CandiceMM

DiiQue said:


> Good job! Kudos for making this guy's life a million times better than what it was yesterday.


Thanks DiiQue, you are very sweet. I feel so happy for this little guy. I just hope he makes it.

BTW do you own the fish in your avatar? Stunning.


----------



## HookedOnBettas

Im so happy for him


----------



## HookedOnBettas

Amazing how not even 24 hours his colors and posture is improving ! Great job already !


----------



## CandiceMM

HookedOnBettas said:


> Amazing how not even 24 hours his colors and posture is improving ! Great job already !


Thanks HookedOnBettas, he is looking much better. Welcome to the forum!!!:-D


----------



## twissfish

That's amazing! He's so adorable and lucky to have you! I'll be stalking this thread. :-D


----------



## CandiceMM

twissfish said:


> That's amazing! He's so adorable and lucky to have you! I'll be stalking this thread. :-D


He is definitely growing on me, he is such a sweet little guy. I felt so bad for him but now im just happy for him. I'll have a status update tomorrow


----------



## Shirleythebetta

He does look much straighter. It's exciting.


----------



## Freyja

And this is why I hate going to petsmart. I want to take all the sickly ones home but cant. I know there was one there on Thursday with fin rot and it broke my heart to leave him. If he's still there today I think I'll talk to the manager so I can get him.


----------



## pinkcupid765

You should! They all deserve a chance at happiness!


----------



## CandiceMM

Freyja said:


> And this is why I hate going to petsmart. I want to take all the sickly ones home but cant. I know there was one there on Thursday with fin rot and it broke my heart to leave him. If he's still there today I think I'll talk to the manager so I can get him.


Well I believe helping one Betta at a time helps a lot. These guys are mass breed by humans so it is our job to play a part and help them. If you pick up the Betta do start a thread and post pictures :-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

how is the little fighter doing?


----------



## CandiceMM

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> how is the little fighter doing?



He is doing so great, very alert and active. He swims to the glass when I approach his tank and he ate his breakfast just great. His color is really coming in and I already see a bit of clear fin growth starting. 
I have not yet changed his water, to day will make two full days of having him, should I do a full 100% or just 50% water change?


----------



## Creat

It depends on the tank size but if I would recommend 100% with long periods of floating and acclimation.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

CandiceMM said:


> He is doing so great, very alert and active. He swims to the glass when I approach his tank and he ate his breakfast just great. His color is really coming in and I already see a bit of clear fin growth starting.
> I have not yet changed his water, to day will make two full days of having him, should I do a full 100% or just 50% water change?


I would do a 50% today so you don't stress him. How big is your tank?

for example, i have a 10 gallon tank with Honeycomb and thats it. I do a 25% partial water change each week.


----------



## CandiceMM

His hospital tank is 2.5 gallons, he is very tiny so I didn't want to put him anything bigger with such little fins. His swimming is getting stronger but I want surface access to be a bit easier.


----------



## Creat

That should be fine I would do 100% every other day for the little guy but the more changes the better.


----------



## CandiceMM

Okay, I'll do a 100% for him today, I just hope he won't stress.


----------



## bettasareawesome

It sill amazes me that that little guy is a halfmoon. Why did theyhave bettas that small for sale? where they listed as baby bettas?


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww he is going to look so beautiful with big flowing fins... Goes to show how lucky any betta owned by a forum member is...

Stories like this make me happy because it's great to see a little guy/girl's journey to happiness with something as simple as care and a warm tank. Also makes me upset to be reminded of the abuse they endure 

Good for you for rescuing him. :')


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

^
-
-
-
Love your new avi and signature Teeney!


----------



## teeneythebetta

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> ^
> -
> -
> -
> Love your new avi and signature Teeney!


Thanks, MRB! My avatar was drawn by blakbirdxgyarados here : http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=80095 although requesting isn't currently open... I wish I could put two pics in my siggy, I'd love to have a pixel of tiny as well


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

how cute!


----------



## CandiceMM

Thanks everybody for your support, this little guy needs it. I will have an update along with a photo in short time. I just finished a 100% water change and now he is floating in a cup to adapt to water temp.


----------



## KevinPham123

Good Work!


----------



## miish

Wow this is amazing  I can't wait to see more updates! Great job on getting him back to health! He looked so much better after a day!


----------



## TuckerLove

I cant wait to see what he looks like! I saw some that looked similiar to him today at PetSmart. Its very depressing, I wanted to take them all home. Im sure he is happy to be rescued  Good job.


----------



## CandiceMM

*DAY 3 UPDATE*

Here is my late update on my rescue, today I did a 100% water change on his 2.5 gallon tank. He ate 3 separate tiny meals, and he seems to be alert. I check on him all day and when he is at the bottom I feel panicked that he mostly rests on his face  I keep forgetting the lack of fins he has and gets pulled with the slightest current so I have to be very gentle with him. 

I see clear fin regrowth on his caudal fin and that makes me happy, but I wish it could go faster for him, I hate to see his back so awkward. 

Here are the latest pictures of him.


----------



## inareverie85

His back already seems much straighter, to me.

You're doing a great job.


----------



## CandiceMM

He definitely swims a lot better and his back is much straighter. The only thing I want to see get better is his fin regrowth, when he is on the bottom of the tank he rests mostly on his bottom jaw and his rear end mostly in the air. It can't be comfortable for him


----------



## princesskale

You've really inspired me to do the same, the Petsmart here definitely doesn't tend to the Bettas at all.. it's sad, really. But serious props to you! He's looking so much better, just wait until his fins grow back! I'll also be stalking this thread for updates, what a great thing to do.


----------



## Freyja

So I got the fish girl from Petsmart to take little Finrot off the sales floor so he can get quarantined and treated for yep Finrot and bloat.  hopefully he Pulls through.


----------



## pinkcupid765

He looks wonderful Candice!!! An amazing job!!!


----------



## bettasareawesome

I too will definatly be stalking this thread. It would be cool if he turns out with that silvery body color.


----------



## CandiceMM

I just want to say the praise and support from all of you guys really pushes me to help this poor soul survive. I am doing around the clock feedings, water changes daily, special treatments and tons of love. 

This morning he was a the top of his tank relaxing, he was swimming even better to my surprise and It made my heart just smile. I am already 100% attached to him and if he makes it through these hard time will have a permanent home with me. A very spoiled home. 

Again thanks for all your support, he needs every ounce he can get.


----------



## pinkcupid765

Aww~ It's so sweet how people can come to love someone or something in such a short amount of time! In your care he'll definitely thrive! XOXO!


----------



## CandiceMM

pinkcupid765 said:


> Aww~ It's so sweet how people can come to love someone or something in such a short amount of time! In your care he'll definitely thrive! XOXO![/quote
> 
> Awww Thank you pinkcupid, you are so sweet. I'm trying my best and doing a lot of research. It's a great learning experience for me. I just picked up some stress coat, I am hoping that will help along with some aquarium salt and warm water. Im anxious to help his fin grow back.


----------



## Twilight Storm

He's a cutie CandiceMM. I just wanted to say I think you should name him Broken Heart, like the name of the thread, if he pulls though. 

Every animal I have known named lucky (by many different people) has been very unlucky later in life.

I hope he pulls through and gets 100% better for you


----------



## Creat

Looks awesome. It looks like his fin rot has gone and he looks fatter


----------



## CandiceMM

Twilight Storm said:


> He's a cutie CandiceMM. I just wanted to say I think you should name him Broken Heart, like the name of the thread, if he pulls though.
> 
> Every animal I have known named lucky (by many different people) has been very unlucky later in life.
> 
> I hope he pulls through and gets 100% better for you


Hi Twilight Storm  I have already thought about different names just like you said. He is much more special to me than just another "Lucky". I love your idea and thanks for responding. All advice and concern is welcome. I love your name btw, I am in Seattle and we love Twilight here lol.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Twilight Storm said:


> He's a cutie CandiceMM. I just wanted to say I think you should name him Broken Heart, like the name of the thread, if he pulls though.
> 
> Every animal I have known named lucky (by many different people) has been very unlucky later in life.
> 
> I hope he pulls through and gets 100% better for you


That is true. We had to rehome my grandma's dog, Lucky, after my grandma passed away. 11 months later Lucky accidentally escaped the house and was hit by a car.


----------



## princesskale

Candice! You really did inspire me. I walked into the LFS today to get a few things. I had promised myself previously that I absolutely would NOT take anyone home with me.. and, well.. guess what I did.. teehee...

A bunch of kids had knocked over the betta cups, and the store didn't have anymore empty cups, so they had to put them in tanks with various other tropical fish. I brought 2 home with me. One was bullied, while the other one was murderous. I frequent the store, so they know I'm a Betta keeper, and they were kind enough to give me a discount. The worst damage that was done was to the orange VT - he has had his fins shredded by the other tankmates. But he is well on his way to recovering.

Again, thank you! It's great when you can take an animal out of a bad environment and put them into a better one. They really do make a complete 360 in behavior.

I've decided to also go back tomorrow to pick up the other betta that was in a tank with other fish, although it was hard to tell what kind of tankmates he had, so I may change my mind.. but don't count on it. :lol:


----------



## lelei

_I totally applaud your efforts, and I know what it means to be dedicated to saving that lil guys life, and will give it all you got, I did the same for my Sapphire, and I hope you have the same results I have, I just love my lil guy..he's done a complete turn around..and I hope your lil guy does the same.._

_It is so heartbreaking too see how much these lil guys suffer, but at the same time how much we will do to ensure that they have the life they deserve..Best wishes for the both of you_

_He will be your lil heartbreaker when those fins come in,..all the girls will be waiting tankside.. wink**_


----------



## CandiceMM

kelseyleah343 said:


> Candice! You really did inspire me. I walked into the LFS today to get a few things. I had promised myself previously that I absolutely would NOT take anyone home with me.. and, well.. guess what I did.. teehee...
> 
> A bunch of kids had knocked over the betta cups, and the store didn't have anymore empty cups, so they had to put them in tanks with various other tropical fish. I brought 2 home with me. One was bullied, while the other one was murderous. I frequent the store, so they know I'm a Betta keeper, and they were kind enough to give me a discount. The worst damage that was done was to the orange VT - he has had his fins shredded by the other tankmates. But he is well on his way to recovering.
> 
> Again, thank you! It's great when you can take an animal out of a bad environment and put them into a better one. They really do make a complete 360 in behavior.
> 
> I've decided to also go back tomorrow to pick up the other betta that was in a tank with other fish, although it was hard to tell what kind of tankmates he had, so I may change my mind.. but don't count on it. :lol:


Kelsey, you are amazing! All it takes is one story, one voice to get awareness out for these magnificent fish. I am so proud to have these new friend with such big hearts. I do hope you post pictures of your new rescues so we all can see the difference you make in their lives. 

Please keep me posted, and what lucky Betta's!

P.S. I'm 100% you will go back tomorrow


----------



## CandiceMM

lelei said:


> _I totally applaud your efforts, and I know what it means to be dedicated to saving that lil guys life, and will give it all you got, I did the same for my Sapphire, and I hope you have the same results I have, I just love my lil guy..he's done a complete turn around..and I hope your lil guy does the same.._
> 
> _It is so heartbreaking too see how much these lil guys suffer, but at the same time how much we will do to ensure that they have the life they deserve..Best wishes for the both of you_
> 
> _He will be your lil heartbreaker when those fins come in,..all the girls will be waiting tankside.. wink**_



Lelei, you are too sweet! It is a gratifying feeling when you can dedicate your time to such a small form of life. I have so much love for this little guy in my tank, you would think he was a newborn baby or a family member. Thank you for your support and taking the time to read this story of mine, it means more than you all will know. 

You and Twilight Storm have given him the best name, Heart Breaker. I know he will live up to it seeing as he already broke mine.


----------



## pinkcupid765

Heart breaker is a perfect name! I've already disscused this with my parents. After our week trip, i can get another betta and of course he's going to be a rescue! Candice, you've inspired so many people including myself and I thank you for that!


----------



## CandiceMM

pinkcupid765 said:


> Heart breaker is a perfect name! I've already disscused this with my parents. After our week trip, i can get another betta and of course he's going to be a rescue! Candice, you've inspired so many people including myself and I thank you for that!




Awwwwwwwww <3 My heart just fluttered, you are too sweet!!! I am so happy for you! I think we need a Betta Rescue thread!!!! I can't wait to see who you rescue and his story!!! Please keep me updated!!!!


----------



## bettasareawesome

I love the name heart breaker! I would love to rescue a betta fish but I'm still busy taking care of my baby betta. I know he will pull threw and look absolutely amazing. I said would I meant I will! I just need to make sure my baby betta has a good start.


----------



## CandiceMM

bettasareawesome said:


> I love the name heart breaker! I would love to rescue a betta fish but I'm still busy taking care of my baby betta. I know he will pull threw and look absolutely amazing.


It is fun to watch a baby betta grow to be a strong healthy Adult. I'm sure your doing a great job raising him. He looks like a cutie


----------



## CandiceMM

*DAY 4 UPDATE*


Hi everybody, I want to share with you on how my little Heart Breaker is doing. It's day 4 and he is doing so well!!! He is curious with me, alert and swimming all over his tank. I did a 100% water change today and decided not to fill it to the top so air access is easier for him. I also started to use Stress Coat, I'm hoping it will help along with Aquarium Salt. 

Here are a few pictures of him : D








Here he is being nosy with the new thermometer. 








This is not the best photo but you can see the clear fin regrowth. YEAY!








Here he is swimming his little heart out. Yeay straight back!








Still checking out the thermometer.


----------



## bettasareawesome

Thanks for saying that about my betta. It's really fun to watch yours grow and get healthy too. I can't wait to see him when his fins are fully grown!


----------



## bettasareawesome

wow! I just looked at him from day 1 to today and he is looking so much better.


----------



## CandiceMM

I know he did a complete turn around, he is on his road to recovery! I am pleased.


----------



## pinkcupid765

He's so tiny! I'm starting to see some blue in his fins! A blue and red halfmoon! He's going to be gorgeous! @[email protected]


----------



## BettaJen

Great job. I wish him well.


----------



## CandiceMM

Yes he is very tiny, and I know I can't wait to see his fins grown out. I am excited to see what colors this little Half Moon will be 

@BettaJen, Thanks so much


----------



## LizzyP

This warms my heart so much. I've been stalking this thread all day waiting for more pictures, lol. He's looking so much better!! I'll be sending more prayers his way.


----------



## choob99

I quit looking at petco and petsmart coz i used to do the same thing, i just can't look at them at all anymore, although this is one of the worst cases i've seen at one of those stores before. Any ones elses Petco's selling "baby bettas"? Mine are all selling them now, they are probably less than a month old or right around a month, so no clue if they are males or females and no color to any of them, they have wording on them that say "get a baby and watch it grow up" this is so irresponsible of them


----------



## Twilight Storm

Candice you're a sweety  Heart Breaker is a perfect name for him. Although you will have to change your signature now since you are a Betta Mommy of 12 now! 

It looks like he might still have a touch of the fin rot on his tail in the first picture of day 4 near the bottom there to me. Maybe it's just the lighting in the picture? He does look worlds better then the first pictures though, and so quickly. 

When I saw the first pictures I was wondering if he had a crooked spine or if he just got sick enough waiting to be sold he developed the bend. Since he straitened out I guess that answered my question. 

He sure seems to be fascinated with that thermometer!!! That's too cute! 

@ Teeny- I'm sorry to hear your story about your dog.  I think it's a cursed name.. It's like some cursed movie and TV roles... I know it sounds superstitious, just when I saw the name being contemplated I didn't want the poor little guy to pull through only to have something extremely awful happen to him later on.


----------



## mursey

kelseyleah343 said:


> Candice! You really did inspire me. I walked into the LFS today to get a few things. I had promised myself previously that I absolutely would NOT take anyone home with me.. and, well.. guess what I did.. teehee...
> . :lol:


---Uh, me too. You inspired me enough that I took home this little dude. He's not as bad as your guy was BUT he has been there for a very long time because I remember him. I don't know if he has fin rot or he is a tail biter but I hope a new home helps either way. (In Petco his tail looks shimmery green but in different light at home it looks purple. Either way he's got a chunk missing and a red spot on one side of his head .. don't know what it is but he is acting ok.)

So Candice, look . . you made us give two more little bettas a home.  You sort of started a "Pay it forward" type of thing. Or "pass it on" might be more accurate.


----------



## CandiceMM

Twilight Storm said:


> Candice you're a sweety  Heart Breaker is a perfect name for him. Although you will have to change your signature now since you are a Betta Mommy of 12 now!
> 
> It looks like he might still have a touch of the fin rot on his tail in the first picture of day 4 near the bottom there to me. Maybe it's just the lighting in the picture? He does look worlds better then the first pictures though, and so quickly.
> 
> When I saw the first pictures I was wondering if he had a crooked spine or if he just got sick enough waiting to be sold he developed the bend. Since he straitened out I guess that answered my question.
> 
> He sure seems to be fascinated with that thermometer!!! That's too cute!
> 
> @ Teeny- I'm sorry to hear your story about your dog.  I think it's a cursed name.. It's like some cursed movie and TV roles... I know it sounds superstitious, just when I saw the name being contemplated I didn't want the poor little guy to pull through only to have something extremely awful happen to him later on.



Hi Twilight, I did look at the picture and then ran to his tank. He could still have a slight case of fin rot but when I look at him in bright light it isn't as dark as it is in the picture. So maybe a little bit of a shadow. 

I also thought he had a crooked spine or was deformed. But I am glad to see his back is straight He is doing better and better every day, and soon he will have fins  I cannot wait! You all are amazing to me!


----------



## CandiceMM

mursey said:


> ---Uh, me too. You inspired me enough that I took home this little dude. He's not as bad as your guy was BUT he has been there for a very long time because I remember him. I don't know if he has fin rot or he is a tail biter but I hope a new home helps either way. (In Petco his tail looks shimmery green but in different light at home it looks purple. Either way he's got a chunk missing and a red spot on one side of his head .. don't know what it is but he is acting ok.)
> 
> So Candice, look . . you made us give two more little bettas a home.  You sort of started a "Pay it forward" type of thing. Or "pass it on" might be more accurate.



Mursey, how exciting for you to take on a little Betta in need. Your words made me tear up a little and it warms my heart that just one little thread could start a new day of saving Betta's from horrible conditions. I know from here on out this will be a lifetime project for me and I will love doing it. I am so happy that we all can come together and help the fish we all love and have somebody to talk to and relate too. I sure hope you start a thread so I can see the little guy you are helping.

Again thanks for those kind words, you all mean more than you know so thank you!


----------



## mursey

Aw .. . warms my heart too.


----------



## copperarabian

poor guy, reminds me of my first rescue, he had fin rot and was so severely underweight and weak he had to spend his first few days in only a inch of water in a large Tupperware container floating in my big tank


----------



## Tikibirds

Poor guy 

This was my 1st rescue - from walmart.









a few months later:


----------



## CandiceMM

Tikibirds said:


> Poor guy
> 
> This was my 1st rescue - from walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few months later:


Wow he looks great!!! What a turn around for this guy. And he is over 4 years old? Amazing! I hope I'm luck enough to have my guys live as long


----------



## KevinPham123

*a*



Tikibirds said:


> Poor guy
> 
> This was my 1st rescue - from walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few months later:


HOLY :shock: thats a major improvement. *thumbs up* :-D

How much are bettas in the U.S? Im from Australia and just wanted to know out of curiosity.


----------



## princesskale

mursey said:


> So Candice, look . . you made us give two more little bettas a home.  You sort of started a "Pay it forward" type of thing. Or "pass it on" might be more accurate.


To start off, thank you for also rescuing.  But together, you and I gave 3 little guys a home! Isn't it awesome?


----------



## cjayBetta

Awww


----------



## bettasareawesome

choob99 said:


> I quit looking at petco and petsmart coz i used to do the same thing, i just can't look at them at all anymore, although this is one of the worst cases i've seen at one of those stores before. Any ones elses Petco's selling "baby bettas"? Mine are all selling them now, they are probably less than a month old or right around a month, so no clue if they are males or females and no color to any of them, they have wording on them that say "get a baby and watch it grow up" this is so irresponsible of them


Yes, mine has. I know now it's a bad thing for them to be selling them that young but that's how I got mine. It wasn't until after I started searching about care for baby bettas that I found out how bad it was that they were selling them that young. But if they hadn't I wouldn't have ended up with my baby, Sushi. I know probably not the best name for a fish but I like it.


----------



## bettasareawesome

Tikibirds said:


> Poor guy
> 
> This was my 1st rescue - from walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few months later:


You're guy transformed, that's amazing!
P.S. Candice M.M. love your knew avatar.


----------



## CandiceMM

Thanks everybody, I look forward to reading replies once I am off work. But woke up to a curious little Heart Breaker! He looks great. And I thought new avatar of him was appropriate! I'll be on after work


----------



## teeneythebetta

CandiceMM said:


> Thanks everybody, I look forward to reading replies once I am off work. But woke up to a curious little Heart Breaker! He looks great. And I thought new avatar of him was appropriate! I'll be on after work


Love the new avi & siggy. :')
I'm glad he is doing well... Have a good day at work!


----------



## CandiceMM

Hi everybody!!!  I am off work yeay! I just fed Heart Breaker some new frozen blood worms I picked up and he loved them!!! Trying to keep him on a high protein diet to get his immune system and fin running. How is everybody doing?


----------



## bettasareawesome

KevinPham123 said:


> HOLY :shock: thats a major improvement. *thumbs up* :-D
> 
> How much are bettas in the U.S? Im from Australia and just wanted to know out of curiosity.


usually bettas in stores can range from $2 to $20. But they can go up to hundreds of dollars. I've heard of some that are over $1000. But yay usually there only between $2 to $20


----------



## bettasareawesome

Hi CandiceMM. I'm doing fine. I was just looking at my betta. It's so cute watching him swim with his little fins. I need to pick up some type of protein food for my baby too. Currently I've just been feeding him crushed flakes cause he's to big for pellets.

P.S. How did you do that sort of collage of heart braker?


----------



## teeneythebetta

bettasareawesome said:


> Hi CandiceMM. I'm doing fine. I was just looking at my betta. It's so cute watching him swim with his little fins. I need to pick up some type of protein food for my baby too. Currently I've just been feeding him crushed flakes cause he's to big for pellets.
> 
> P.S. How did you do that sort of collage of heart braker?


Some high protein foods for your baby would be omega one betta buffet pellets and new life spectrum betta pellets... I dont know of any high protein baby pellet formulas, so you may need to crush them if these are too big.


----------



## CandiceMM

bettasareawesome said:


> Hi CandiceMM. I'm doing fine. I was just looking at my betta. It's so cute watching him swim with his little fins. I need to pick up some type of protein food for my baby too. Currently I've just been feeding him crushed flakes cause he's to big for pellets.
> 
> P.S. How did you do that sort of collage of heart braker?



Im glad your doing well and high protein and fatty foods for a juvenile would be good. You can get frozen blood worms or frozen brine shrimp and cut tiny amounts. Or they see micro pellets that are very tiny, or get dried blood worms and cut them into tiny pieces. Your baby would love it!! 

I did it with an App on my iPhone. If you private message me some pics I would love to make one for you?


----------



## teeneythebetta

CandiceMM said:


> Im glad your doing well and high protein and fatty foods for a juvenile would be good. You can get frozen blood worms or frozen brine shrimp and cut tiny amounts. Or they see micro pellets that are very tiny, or get dried blood worms and cut them into tiny pieces. Your baby would love it!!
> 
> I did it with an App on my iPhone. If you private message me some pics I would love to make one for you?


Which app did you use?


----------



## bettasareawesome

CandiceMM that would be awesome I'll try to privite message some to you. now I just need to get some pictures of my little baby, I swear he's so small and fast it would be easier to get a picture of big foot.


----------



## cjayBetta

I can't wait to see more pics as he gets better!!!!!


----------



## KevinPham123

bettasareawesome said:


> usually bettas in stores can range from $2 to $20. But they can go up to hundreds of dollars. I've heard of some that are over $1000. But yay usually there only between $2 to $20


Thats good to hear. its pretty similar to the prices we have here in Australia, just a bit more expensive, lowest would be 4 to 5 dollars. 

Thanks for the reply!

Candice! Can't wait for the little guy to grow beautiful fins . take care


----------



## CandiceMM

*UPDATE DAY 5*

Hey everybody I can say with great happiness that Heart Breaker is doing amazing!! He is curious with me and follows my finger back and forth. He is my baby and I am trying to do everything I can for him. Here are a few pics for today  Enjoy!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Nice to see how quickly that regrowth is happening.


----------



## CandiceMM

I know I am so pleased! I have been so worried about his swimming abilities.


----------



## Tikibirds

He colored up nicely. I would think he is able to swim fairly good. I had a girl that was literally missing her whole tail fin. It looked like someone cut it off :shock: and she got around just fine. Luckily her tail did grow back fully. I have pics of her in my albums on here if you want to see her. Sadly, she died last year 

There is also a member on here who has a female betta that has no tail. I don't think it was born with one. I forget the owners name though but I think the fish's name is tidbit or something like that.


----------



## pinkcupid765

He's so adorable!! You're doing an amazing job, Candice! You can just see his fins filling out and the life has been brought back into his eyes!!! This is wonderful! *applaud*


----------



## mursey

this is my favorite thread! Yay for little Heart Breaker.


----------



## dramaqueen

He's looking good. Is his spine a little bent or is it just the angle the picture was taken that makes him look like that?


----------



## CandiceMM

dramaqueen said:


> He's looking good. Is his spine a little bent or is it just the angle the picture was taken that makes him look like that?


So when I first picked him up I definitely thought that, on day 2 he was swimming perfectly straight and when he would stay in one place I noticed that was the position he would be in maybe to stay balanced? Does that make sense? I think with the lack of fins he just gets pulled with the slightest current or movement of me messing with his tank. 

But overall he is doing so well


----------



## lelei

I love that pic of him lookin at the thermom..he is a curios lil guy..and lookin so good..wow..if some blue comes out in his fins..and he is a HM!!!..in about a month..he is gonna start filling out..and will be showstopper Very anxious to see how he progresses..keep those updates coming


----------



## bettasareawesome

Wow! He is looking so much better. I know he will do well in your hands. Can't wait to see him when his fins grow back.


----------



## CandiceMM

Good morning all  I woke up to a hungry, happy and energetic Heart Breaker. He ate his frozen Blood Worms and is doing great! I can't believe it is day 6! Almost a whole week!! Thanks to all of you for your support, YOU ALL rock! Well I am off to work, have a fabulous day everybody.


----------



## Creat

Now comes the hard part ... waiting for his fins to regrow....


----------



## lelei

Just wanna share some ispiration..I cry every time I see my Sapphire's pix..when I first took him in.. but if this says anything.. take a look at him now..just give some time, and I swear you will have an amazing fishy!!!!!:-D
It took about a month..but I am even amazed at what I am seeing.. he is even getting some turquoise in his body, and fins;-)
I never dreamed I would have such a gorgeous fishy..and to think he was almost flushed.. now I can see a rescue..could be thee most beautiful fishy..because he was taken in with more love and care..and I feel that you will see in time, that your fishy will bring more joy and love to you than you could imagine;-)


----------



## CandiceMM

lelei, your guy looks so beautiful now! You should be proud, and I watched the video of Sammy, he is beautiful! I love the Pineapple, I have that also for one of my guys  Thanks for checking in and for the support. I already feel so much love for this fish it's shocking. 

I'm about to do a water change on his tank I will shortly have a new pic and update


----------



## CandiceMM

*DAY 6 UPDATE*

Hey everybody!! I am proud to say Heart Breaker is doing even better!! He has a good appetite, swims 100% better and is more active and curious about his surroundings. I decided to make a short video of him instead of pictures. Sorry about the lighting and slight glare. Just click on video to view.


----------



## toad

OMG He looks amazing!!!


----------



## CandiceMM

I love that he is so active now and life is back in his eyes. So proud.


----------



## KevinPham123

Feel sorry for it without an anal fin


----------



## teeneythebetta

You're doing such a great job with him, kudos!


----------



## CandiceMM

KevinPham123 said:


> Feel sorry for it without an anal fin


I know  Breaks my heart, you should have seen him swim when I first got him. He looked like his spine was crooked. Now he swims perfect. He is my little trooper!


----------



## CandiceMM

teeneythebetta said:


> You're doing such a great job with him, kudos!


Thanks Teeny, I appreciate it so much <3


----------



## Twilight Storm

Waiting for his fins to grow back will be the hardest part I agree, but yes he does look a lot better today. He came into your life for a reason CandiceMM. 

I know 99% of everyone thinks I'm crazy when I say this, but I still believe all our pets are little angels sent here to touch our lives and teach us things. When we learn them, we truly honor their lives.


----------



## Tikibirds

if you have windows movie maker or something similar you can make a music video of his progress. I made one of Lucky - I think it's the best music video i have made so far :-D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6DJiwpGwbI&feature=g-upl


----------



## Greylady

Hi Candice, wow what an amazing job you are doing for your new little heart breaker!

I first saw this thread on the day you posted it, and to be honest, I didn't come back until today because on that first day you brought him home and I saw his picture it was so depressing and sad, I really didn't think he would make it. I found myself thinking about him all week and finally had to search out the thread to see how he was doing. I'd seen your new avatar and thought...oh, well, there it is...the memorial for that poor little fishy... 

I was so surprised and so pleased to see on this thread that he did make it and is doing so well!!

Bravo! You should be very proud! Your video of him is testement to how much better he is, I swear you can see it in his face! He's a happy boy and will grow to a very handsome man! Can't wait to see more pics, I will definitely be following his progress. 

If you do start a thread for rescues, he can be the "poster fish"  

PS: I had the cutest little beagel, poodle, cockerspaniel mixed mutt named Lucky. I got him when I was in 8th grade, he died of old age in his sleep when my son was 2. Lucky was 16 yrs old and lived a very happy spoiled life.  So not all "Luckys" are unlucky.


----------



## jeremywadejunior

I know 99% of everyone thinks I'm crazy when I say this said:


> Twilight Storm, that's lovely!!  I really like it


----------



## lelei

Awww..I love it..look at him zoomin away!!..you can how happy he is..and how much he is loved


----------



## lelei

Twilight Storm said:


> Waiting for his fins to grow back will be the hardest part I agree, but yes he does look a lot better today. He came into your life for a reason CandiceMM.
> 
> I know 99% of everyone thinks I'm crazy when I say this, but I still believe all our pets are little angels sent here to touch our lives and teach us things. When we learn them, we truly honor their lives.


 
Funny..I was going to say that..I feel the same way..at the time, when I was in the process of buying a fish from Mo, I felt bad, but I had to cancel because Sapphire was given to me, and I culd not let him get flushed, I saw in his eyes, he needed love and TLC..:-(and I knew he was meant to be my fish..and he is just so amazing, and yes, he is teaching me things, I never dreamed I could ever learn from a fish..he is a very special lil guy indeed;-)
Definatley they are angels, and they come to us for a defininate Purpose:-D


----------



## CandiceMM

Greylady said:


> Hi Candice, wow what an amazing job you are doing for your new little heart breaker!
> 
> I first saw this thread on the day you posted it, and to be honest, I didn't come back until today because on that first day you brought him home and I saw his picture it was so depressing and sad, I really didn't think he would make it. I found myself thinking about him all week and finally had to search out the thread to see how he was doing. I'd seen your new avatar and thought...oh, well, there it is...the memorial for that poor little fishy...
> 
> I was so surprised and so pleased to see on this thread that he did make it and is doing so well!!
> 
> Bravo! You should be very proud! Your video of him is testement to how much better he is, I swear you can see it in his face! He's a happy boy and will grow to a very handsome man! Can't wait to see more pics, I will definitely be following his progress.
> 
> If you do start a thread for rescues, he can be the "poster fish"
> 
> PS: I had the cutest little beagel, poodle, cockerspaniel mixed mutt named Lucky. I got him when I was in 8th grade, he died of old age in his sleep when my son was 2. Lucky was 16 yrs old and lived a very happy spoiled life.  So not all "Luckys" are unlucky.


You are very sweet, I have to say other than the love for this little guy all of you and the support and confidence you all gives me helps keep me going. I feel a pride that I have not before and I have little Heart Breaker to thank for it. Such a little tiny soul helping to teach me so many things. 

I'm glad to hear about your dog Lucky, he must of had a really great life  16 years is a nice chunk of time for a dog. 

I want to thank you for taking the time and looking at the status of Heart Breaker. He is doing so well, he is more active than some of my Betta's that have full fins. lol.


----------



## sarietay

Looking forward to hearing more updates.  What a beautiful circumstance to come your way. I'm so glad you were able to help, and bestow your love to this betta.


----------



## CandiceMM

I will have un update and photo real soon! Thanks for checking in on him


----------



## CandiceMM

*WE MADE IT TO 1 WEEK!!!!*

It was a very long and stressful week but we have pulled through and are on the road to recovery! I can't tell you enough how it feels to have the heavy burden of "is he going to make it or not"? off of my chest. He has so much life and personality in him I can't believe he is the same little Half Moon I got 7 days ago. 

I want to thank all of you for your support and concern for one tiny little guy, because he needed it! God bless you all who help these little beauties to having a much better life. I hope to help many more in the future.


----------



## jeremywadejunior

Aww he looks so great! He sure is a lucky guy to have you taking care of him!


----------



## JessSH

Great job! I love happy rescue stories! Isn't the best feeling when you see them improve & get more active? Your lil guy reminds me of my first rescue, Hercules. First pic is day 1 right when I got him, 2nd pic is day 4. I've had him about 3 weeks & I keep trying to get updated pics but Herc is way too mischevious now to slow down long enough for a pic. lol Keep up the great work & I'm really looking forward to your updates.


----------



## KevinPham123

WOAH!! He looks so much healthier. Just can't tell you what a great job you've done for him. THANK YOU


----------



## Shirleythebetta

His spine looks wonderful and all that clear is nice to see.


----------



## CandiceMM

jessSH- Omg he looks just like Heart Breaker!! I'm so happy to see people out there helping out these beautiful little creatures we all love. I'm proud to he one of these people and I will defiantly not be stopping anytime soon. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## PixelatedPaint

Congrats and keep it up. I love the feeling of knowing you've saved a life. You should be proud of yourself and enjoy that feeling.


----------



## lelei

Candice he looks absolutely amazing, Beautiful!!! You are doing a wonderful job.. I love to see the updates.. Fantastic


----------



## CandiceMM

PixelatedPaint said:


> Congrats and keep it up. I love the feeling of knowing you've saved a life. You should be proud of yourself and enjoy that feeling.


Thanks so much, it truely is a blessing to me. I couldn't imagine it any other way. I am so proud this little guy is in my life. He will be one poiled Betta!!


----------



## CandiceMM

lelei said:


> Candice he looks absolutely amazing, Beautiful!!! You are doing a wonderful job.. I love to see the updates.. Fantastic


Thanks lelei!!! He is looking 100x better than a week ago, I really didn't think he would make it. I'm so happy to know he is past the danger zone of possibly not making it. God I was stressed out! Thanks for all of the support.

Btw I LOVE YOUR AVATAR Picture!!! Super cute!


----------



## misterBetta22

That is so sweet of you! I hope he feels better! :smile:


----------



## CandiceMM

Thank you so much, he is getting there


----------



## starrlamia

oh he looks great! I love being able to see some fin regrowth, great job, and thank you for taking the time to save this little guy.


----------



## pinkcupid765

He is looking so amazing!! He's definately a lucky little guy!!!! 
I can't wait until I get back, so i can rescue a betta of my own! Keep up the good work candice!!!


----------



## CandiceMM

Thanks you guys!!! You all mean so much!


----------



## CandiceMM

*DAY 8 UPDATE*

Hi everybody, so I wasn't going to do a picture update today but Heart Breaker did the funniest thing. He finally noticed he was in a tank next to one of my other Betta's Chobani, so he decided to flare for the first time and act like a big boy. Hahaha it was so funny I had to take a picture! Oh btw he just ate that's why his tummy looks so round 

Oh and I noticed some darker fin growing in on the edges of his fins.


----------



## teeneythebetta

AWWWW look at that tummy


----------



## pinkcupid765

Ahhhh!! Heart Breaker looks SO SO SO much better! 100%! His fins look amazing!!!


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy

Looks like growth all the way around! That is great! Super,..Candice...


----------



## toad

Wow, Candice! He looks incredible. I can't believe the difference!


----------



## bettasareawesome

Wow, he looks absolutely amazing! You're doing a great job.


----------



## blueridge

Just read this whole thread, and I just wanted to say how much of an inspiration you have been! I truly loved this whole this whole story. Keep up the good work with Heart Breaker and can't wait to see more pictures of him as he works up his way on the ladder of recovery!


----------



## lelei

Aww..what a Supertrooper, he is flaring like the superstar he is!!! Adorable, and showing that fierceness..hahaha..I love that lil guy


----------



## CandiceMM

Thank you everybody, you all are so wonderful in reading this one little story. I believe all it takes is one voice and proof that helping a Betta down on his luck can help change the mindset on future buyers/owners. 

Heart Breaker is doing great, he does the food dance now when I go sit by his tank. He follows my finger everywhere and is so much better at swimming. He holds a special place in my heart. 

Thanks again for the support and praise.


----------



## lelei

Candice, btw..I love your Avi too


----------



## twissfish

He's looking so great! I can't wait to see him with his fins long and pretty. 

Candice, I love your signature, btw. :-D


----------



## CandiceMM

twissfish said:


> He's looking so great! I can't wait to see him with his fins long and pretty.
> 
> Candice, I love your signature, btw. :-D



Thank you twissfish, I wrote it for Heart Breaker and all the others sitting in cups


----------



## CandiceMM

*UPDATE DAY 9*

Today Heart Breaker felt feisty, he was flaring and trying to show off. It was too cute. Here is a video of him, oh and he is really getting some color 

Click on picture to watch video.


----------



## LittleWatty

I've been watching this thread since day one, and wow... he looks amazing. You wouldn't guess he was as pale and fragile as he was that first day and its only been 9 days since. Congrats


----------



## Alcemistnv

Omg he's doing absolutely stunning 

You are doing an amazing job!


----------



## CandiceMM

LittleWatty said:


> I've been watching this thread since day one, and wow... he looks amazing. You wouldn't guess he was as pale and fragile as he was that first day and its only been 9 days since. Congrats



I am so proud, I can't believe he is the same fish either. He had little color in him, and was sunken in like a bag of bones. He has done a 360 in just 9 days and I couldn't be happier. Thank you for keeping up with my story, it means more than you all know.


----------



## CandiceMM

Alcemistnv said:


> Omg he's doing absolutely stunning
> 
> You are doing an amazing job!


Hey Alcemistnv  I have a cat named Buddha and I sing that song to him every day " Buddha Buddha Buddha rockin everywhere ". Thought that was funny


----------



## jenniijennii309

Your fish is super lucky I hope he pulls through I did that with mine despite hes my first one ( not suggested Ik but half his tail was missing i did my home work n came back the next day n bought him) hes a blue n red half moon so very common unfourantly I dont have any pics I have had him for a few weeks n his tail is starting to come back n so are his scales I hope yours pulls thru he looks like hes doing pretty good


----------



## CandiceMM

jenniijennii309 said:


> Your fish is super lucky I hope he pulls through I did that with mine despite hes my first one ( not suggested Ik but half his tail was missing i did my home work n came back the next day n bought him) hes a blue n red half moon so very common unfourantly I dont have any pics I have had him for a few weeks n his tail is starting to come back n so are his scales I hope yours pulls thru he looks like hes doing pretty good



Jenniijennii, you are very sweet. How commendable of you to choose a Betta that is not the best appearance wise as your first Betta. I'm sure he will do just great in your care and I will warn you if you don't already know... Betta's are addicting. You will soon be owning another to help  Great job on nursing your back to health.


----------



## Alcemistnv

CandiceMM said:


> Hey Alcemistnv  I have a cat named Buddha and I sing that song to him every day " Buddha Buddha Buddha rockin everywhere ". Thought that was funny


WOOT! You are officially more awesome than ever


----------



## KevinPham123

Don't know if you've already answered this, but what is Heart Breaker's tail type?


----------



## TigerRegalia

Wow!! His color is absolutely stunning! What a fiery, hot red he is  My Tommy is red too, but not that bright of a shade. You are doing such a wonderful job--please keep us updated. It is utterly amazing how far along he's already come in just a little over a week!!


----------



## Greylady

I just finished watching the new video and OMG! I know everyone has already said this but I can't believe that is the same fish! Simply amazing! Keep up the fantastic work and please keep us updated I really love following this amazing story and can't wait to see him with all his fins in all his glory. :-D


----------



## CandiceMM

KevinPham123 said:


> Don't know if you've already answered this, but what is Heart Breaker's tail type?


Heart Breaker is a Half Moon, can you believe it? I can't! But I can't wait to see his find grow out!


----------



## Sprinkles55

WOW, he is gorgeous! He looks nothing like he did before, he looks 100% better. I can only see more good after this much progress in nine days, truly.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

D'awh he is soo little >.< Is he swimming okay? I was going to suggest lowering the water if he isn't but he looks ok.. If you notice him having issues though, I'd lower it. If you have stress coat i'd suggest it. I think it really helped my HM Jaws heal from tail biting in addition to AQ salt. And fooood  Hopefully he will survive!
[[i didn't read through all the comments obviously >.< im sorry, he looks good!]]


----------



## CandiceMM

JennybugJennifer said:


> D'awh he is soo little >.< Is he swimming okay? I was going to suggest lowering the water if he isn't but he looks ok.. If you notice him having issues though, I'd lower it. If you have stress coat i'd suggest it. I think it really helped my HM Jaws heal from tail biting in addition to AQ salt. And fooood  Hopefully he will survive!
> [[i didn't read through all the comments obviously >.< im sorry, he looks good!]]



Hi JennybugJennifer, don't worry about not reading all comments there are a lot lol. And yes I am using stress coat along with Aquarium Salt. I had the water super low the first 3 days, when he started swimming great I kept it 2 inches from the top. It's only a 2.5 gallon and he swims just fine now  Thanks for taking a look at his story. I love my little Heart Breaker!


----------



## KevinPham123

CandiceMM said:


> Heart Breaker is a Half Moon, can you believe it? I can't! But I can't wait to see his find grow out!


Of course I can't wait! haha. Nothing like seeing a poor betta grow into a happy and healthy one.


----------



## Batmantha

Thats great 
I have seen some really really bad ones here, usually either already gone or not far from it.

Sarah and I went into a store down the road from us (great prices and the first time we went there their fish looked to be a decent state) and twice she found dead ones and like for a while dead and the guy just started going on about how he can't change all the water everyday but you would still be feeding them I'm assuming so how he didn't notice is beyond me and then we went into one of their other franchises and this fish was covered in some sort of white fungus, poor thing, still alive though so he may have had a chance.

The place I have bought my giants from is expensive but they take care of their fish. They can't put heaters in all of their betta tanks (which they usually use giant jars) so instead they heat the room and keep that at stable temperature and you see them do water changes so its worth the money


----------



## Knitterly

He looks great! And I love the Diego background soundtrack. LOL.


----------



## SpookyTooth

Gosh how amazing! He's going to be an absolute beauty when his fins grow back, good on you for taking him in and fantastic job with his care!!


----------



## CandiceMM

Thanks again everybody, he is my little jewl. It amazes me that all of you would read this story and follow it for 10 day+ and still comment on his progress. You all are so amazing to me, we all share the love for these little fish and I know we all want to be a voice for them. I can say without doubt that he will not be my last rescue, I plan to make this a lifetime commitment. Thanks again for all your support.


----------



## CandiceMM

Knitterly said:


> He looks great! And I love the Diego background soundtrack. LOL.


Go Diego Go!! Hahaha I was thinking about that the whole time I was taking the video Hahaha I was like "great! I know they will hear it"! My 3 year old son was watching and singing in the background lol.


----------



## lelei

Oh, I cannot wait to see the video Candice, I am at work, cannot at the moment, but as soon as I can, Love watching all the updates, this is such an amazing day by day story..I don't want to miss any of it..and I adore your lil Heartbreaker


----------



## CandiceMM

lelei said:


> Oh, I cannot wait to see the video Candice, I am at work, cannot at the moment, but as soon as I can, Love watching all the updates, this is such an amazing day by day story..I don't want to miss any of it..and I adore your lil Heartbreaker


GOOD MORNING lelei!! How are you today? Yes the video is funny, he is flaring at his neighbor and he thinks he is pretty bad ass lol.


----------



## lelei

I am good, how arre you hun, I love watching the day by day changes, he is astonishing, I just want to give him big smoochies..lol..how are you? You are doing an amazing job, and I was thinking we should collaberate and establish a Betta rescue Program, to take in all sick bettas, like all of us..if we can, I know it may be hard but this is how small business start right?..


----------



## lelei

With the passion, and commitment that we all have, we could do wonders for all these poor lil fishies..we have the know how, we just need supplies, and a place to do it, like a small animal hospital..of sorts..


----------



## CandiceMM

lelei said:


> I am good, how arre you hun, I love watching the day by day changes, he is astonishing, I just want to give him big smoochies..lol..how are you? You are doing an amazing job, and I was thinking we should collaberate and establish a Betta rescue Program, to take in all sick bettas, like all of us..if we can, I know it may be hard but this is how small business start right?..


I agree completely and am all for it! How would we get started? Website? Lets do some research and figure this out!! I am good, got a little headache today but other than that I'm am happy as can be! I almost rescued a female Betta from perform tester with swim bladder problems. The manager wouldn't give me a discount because he said the register wont allow it. Yeah right! I will be taking on more but need to sell a few of my healthy guys to open up some tanks. 

Well I'm off to work, lets chat more about this later.


----------



## lelei

Ok, will do, Have a great day


----------



## lelei

Candice~I just saw the video, what a feiesty lil guy, His color is so bright red, that was a great video


----------



## CandiceMM

lelei said:


> Candice~I just saw the video, what a feiesty lil guy, His color is so bright red, that was a great video


I know he is really bright red!!! And I notice a bit of black maybe on the outine of his fins growing in. Should be interesting to see what he will look like.


----------



## PaintingPintos

What can I say?
Excuse the language~
HOLY CARP!!!
WOW YOU REALLY MADE HIM TURN OUT NICE!!!
You did a wonderful job with Heart Breaker....he looks absolutely BEAUTIFUL now, and I cannot even begin to say how much of an ANGEL you are!
One day when I've got a house of my own (I'm only 14--bear in mind) I'll just have a bunch of GIANT tanks where I'll divide them up for bettas and bettas only


----------



## CandiceMM

PaintingPintos said:


> What can I say?
> Excuse the language~
> HOLY CARP!!!
> WOW YOU REALLY MADE HIM TURN OUT NICE!!!
> You did a wonderful job with Heart Breaker....he looks absolutely BEAUTIFUL now, and I cannot even begin to say how much of an ANGEL you are!
> One day when I've got a house of my own (I'm only 14--bear in mind) I'll just have a bunch of GIANT tanks where I'll divide them up for bettas and bettas only


Awww PaintingPintos you are super sweet  Heart Breaker is doing really well and I am so thankful for that. He was a big wake up call for me and I really opened my eyes to the abuse Betta's take in Local Fish Stores. Sometimes I just wish I could go in and help change water for free. ( I wish )!!! Good luck in the future if you choose to help thses special little fish, more POWER to the Betta advocate!


----------



## bettasareawesome

You're heart braker is so amazing! He will look absolutly buetiful when his fins are grown. Sorry I forgot did he have fin rot or was he a fin nipper?


----------



## CandiceMM

He is very young so I am assuming he was beaten up in the grow-out tank before being shipped off to Petco. And sitting in those cups he got a little ammonia burn. So sad!


----------



## CandiceMM

*UPDATE DAY 10*

Heart Breaker is doing great!!! Yeay!


----------



## KevinPham123

CandiceMM said:


> *UPDATE DAY 10*
> 
> Heart Breaker is doing great!!! Yeay!


Picture issue.


----------



## SpookyTooth

His spine is really looking great and I can see fin regrowth on his tail, oh that's wonderful! Well done little one and well done Candice


----------



## Knitterly

CandiceMM said:


> Go Diego Go!! Hahaha I was thinking about that the whole time I was taking the video Hahaha I was like "great! I know they will hear it"! My 3 year old son was watching and singing in the background lol.


That sounds a lot like my house. I have a video of my sorority tank on my ipod with a similar background soundtrack. :lol: I think that day, the kids were playing kinect adventures, though.


----------



## fleetfish

Great job Candice! He's doing so well


----------



## lelei

OOh, fin growth!! Yay..he is coming along soo good..you can see definitive changes in his eyes, coloring, fins, body..he is a happy lil boy..he knows he is being well taken care of..I am soo happy for you, and that precious lil fishy


----------



## bettasareawesome

I really like that bright red color he has. His fins have definatly healed a lot from when you first got him.


----------



## cjayBetta

He looks so much better


----------



## CandiceMM

Thanks you guys  I do love his bright red also. He is my little trooper!


----------



## OrangeAugust

Aww, I watched the video. He looks like a happy little guy! :-D


----------



## Tikibirds

Lookin good:-D


----------



## CandiceMM

Good morning!! Just wanted everybody to know Heart Breaker is doing so good!!! I can't wait to show you all the pictures I got yesterday. I could not post because my Internet has been acting up at home. But when I am off work I will have new pictures. Have a great day everybody!!


----------



## SpookyTooth

Squee! Looking forward to them  Me and my mother (I had to show her Heart Breaker) are rooting for you both!


----------



## lelei

CandiceMM said:


> Good morning!! Just wanted everybody to know Heart Breaker is doing so good!!! I can't wait to show you all the pictures I got yesterday. I could not post because my Internet has been acting up at home. But when I am off work I will have new pictures. Have a great day everybody!!


 
Oh, good to know, Candice, always looking foward to the updates..;-)
I took in another rescue too..A red VT.;-)


----------



## CandiceMM

*UPDATE DAY 13*

I have to say the pictures I have taken shock me!! I can't believe he is the same fish!!!


----------



## Greylady

Amazing, just amazing... wow.

Next time you're posting a pic, you should post a "day 1" picture right next to the most current picture. Then you'd really see a difference. 

I wish there were a way to post a day 1 pic and a day 13 pic on a poster and put it up wherever they sell betta's, and have it say something to the effect of "this is the difference between me living in a cup or bowl or me living in a warm filtered tank!"


----------



## CandiceMM

Thank you Grey Lady! He does look like a different fish!! I love my boy! I wish I could put up a poster so people can see the potential of these beautiful fish we all love so much! Well I made a poster for all of us


----------



## jCo72

Oh my gosh! I am just joining this convo now but this is amazing. He looks absolutely fantastic! I am so happy he got a second chance with you. He's gorgeous!


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy

*Some Kinda Magic*

Good grief! I never would have believed it! Look at him ,Candice... just look at what you done! My, My, My!


----------



## Tikibirds

Halfmoon?? Sweet


----------



## CandiceMM

Thanks everybody!! He is looking 100x better! I am so proud.


----------



## Junglist

Wow! Your doing a fantastic job Candice keep up the good work and KUDO's to you!


----------



## pinkcupid765

Omg he's so gorgeous now!!  in just 13 days?! Amazing!


----------



## pinkcupid765

He reminds me of my Sebastian!! You can find him in my album! So so pretty, Candice! Idk how you did it! *applause*


----------



## teeneythebetta

AWWWW look at that 
Hes just a planak now... Can't wait for that big beautiful HM tail


----------



## OrangeAugust

WOW!! So amazing! Look at his tail!! and his fins!! And his colors! you should take the day 1 and day 13 pictures to the store where you got him and show them what a little bit of care can do for a fish!


----------



## ktlelia

Whoooaaa he's looking amazing! WAY TO GO!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

WOW! kudos to you! Love your little guy and his name! XD


----------



## lelei

:thumbsup: Absolutely amazing, I am overjoyed with his progress, and he is soo beautiful..What an incredible transformation..;-)You are doing such an incredible job getting him well.. He has to be the "Poster Fish" to combat Fish abuse, and I agree, take his pix before and after day 1 and Now..and blow up the pix to 8x10 and bring to the store, and even ask if you can use it as proof of what a good home, and plenty of care can do for a sick fish, and to show that improper conditions will cause such sickness, but with love, and proper care will prove that a fish can be a happy, healthy gorgeous fish!!!:welldone::cheers:


----------



## lillyandquigly

I have to admit, at first I thought you were just mistaken and he was a badly hurt VT I am AMAZED that he is actually a hm, GREAT job!


----------



## CandiceMM

*THANK YOU EVERYBODY*!!!!!

Thanks for all of the praise you guys. I am so happy for Heart Breaker, I can't believe he is the same little guy I got in the pet store 14 days ago. I cant wait to get to 1 month and see how he looks then.


----------



## Creat

Way to go! Turning into a handsome little red devil


----------



## lillyandquigly

Great job he looks awesome!


----------



## CandiceMM

I know he definitely red! I like the black around his caudal, I am so excited to see what he will look like!!


----------



## Pilot00

I started reading the thread from the start about half an hour ago and when i reached the pics of day 13...I just couldnt believe it!

You are a great person and that little guy is indeed special. And all that difference in 2 weeks. 

If i were in your position i would print those pics and go back to the store and show them to the manager, explaining to them how cruel they are to those animals when they can keep healthy with clean water good food and love

Love u!

P.S. I am sure he grew up to be so strong. His face is like : 'I mean business'!


----------



## Alcemistnv

Looking at your new pictures put a huge smile on my face. You have no idea


----------



## Pearl2011

Oh he is so gorgeous!! Once all his fin grow he'll be stunning!!!  That is amazing what you you did. The first picture he looks half dead and then on page 13 . . . unbelievable!
What tail type is he? He'd be a beautiful HM or spade tail!


----------



## CandiceMM

Pearl2011 said:


> Oh he is so gorgeous!! Once all his fin grow he'll be stunning!!!  That is amazing what you you did. The first picture he looks half dead and then on page 13 . . . unbelievable!
> What tail type is he? He'd be a beautiful HM or spade tail!


Thank you so much! He does look like a different fish and has so much life in his eyes. He is a Half Moon, I wouldn't of believed it before. He will be a very spoiled guy once I move him from his 2.5 gallon hospital tank.


----------



## Leeniex

Holy cow what a great thread!!!


----------



## gn3ranger

haha I just went through 26 pages wow what a dramatic change in appearance very nice looking fish heart breaker is gorgeous.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

The change is truly remarkable I've been watching this thread for a while.  Astounding little boy. He is blessed to have such a devoted and caring owner.


----------



## CandiceMM

You all are so awesome!! Thanks for taking time to read this little guys story. He sure is a trooper! Every day he grows and grows and has huge dramatic changes. Thanks again for the support.


----------



## mursey

[quote







[/quote]

Oh. My. God! He looks amazing! Really really wonderful progress .. I can't believe it!

I kind of wish you would show this to the manager or employees at the pet store where you got him. This poster could be used for so many things. . ha ha. Mostly because a picture really IS worth a thousand words in this case.


----------



## ao

just fabulous


----------



## MadameDesu

I'm also in on this late, but WOW. 
A truly inspiring story for us all. Heart Breaker has truly lived up to his name ... at first breaking hearts with pity, but now with joy!


----------



## mursey

I wonder if there is a thread strictly for this kind of photo- a "Before and After" rescue thread. If not, we should start one with this photo. I love seeing this kind of thing.


----------



## Pilot00

mursey said:


> I wonder if there is a thread strictly for this kind of photo- a "Before and After" rescue thread. If not, we should start one with this photo. I love seeing this kind of thing.


+1 and we should make an album and distribute it to pet stores so they can take their lazy 'you know what' and start caring for those fish.


----------



## mursey

Yes! I really think if people actually knew how different a cared for betta looks compared to what they look like in a dirty cup that has been neglected, things might change. It's a much more convincing argument, I think, than words.


----------



## LynnO

Wow!! Just WOW!! 

I just came across this thread, and am so happy to see Heart Breaker's progress - Fantastic! I am sure he is so happy to be with you :yourock:

Also - what kind of camera are you using to take this pictures? Just curious, as everyone has such great pics of their Bettas!


----------



## CandiceMM

LynnO said:


> Wow!! Just WOW!!
> 
> I just came across this thread, and am so happy to see Heart Breaker's progress - Fantastic! I am sure he is so happy to be with you :yourock:
> 
> Also - what kind of camera are you using to take this pictures? Just curious, as everyone has such great pics of their Bettas!


Hi Lynn, thanks for taking some time to read up on my Heart Breaker. He is doing so amazing and I couldn't be happier. He is a very spoiled guy and will be for many years to come. 

_ use my Cannon D3000, I love it!!_


----------



## CandiceMM

*UPDATE DAY 16*

Look at this little Heart Breaker! He is doing amazing everybody, I have fallen in love completely with this little miracle boy.


----------



## vilmarisv

His transformation is mindblowing... and only 16 days! You've done such a good job!
It's amazing how much some TLC can benefit bettas.


----------



## mursey

You must be a miracle worker.


----------



## gn3ranger

His fins are growing out to be quite beautiful very cool seeing such a stunning development in the little guy.


----------



## CandiceMM

Your so sweet! But no miracle here, I just have a big heart and I spend a lot of time on all my Betta's. Heart Breaker has just helped me open my eyes to the cruelty and abuse they experience every day. It makes me sad to see them all in their cups and if I could I would take them all. Maybe one day if I hit the lottery lol.


----------



## CandiceMM

Thanks gn3ranger, I love his transformation. I cant wait to see his fins all grown out.


----------



## MadameDesu

I can't stop looking at his caudal! Beautiful


----------



## pinkcupid765

Candice!!!! He's so gorgeous! He has SO many fans now! I bet he's just over flowing with pride! Haha, he should be though! Just look at him! 

I bought 2 new bettas yesterday! Not exactly a rescue, but they have a little ways to go before they're perfect 

KUDOS!!


----------



## Greylady

You can almost see him strutting his stuff! If fish can strut that is...

He's saying.....(think hip hop)....yeah, I'm bad, uh huh, I know it, uh huh, I'm georgeous, you know it, uh huh

And he's saying....see I TOLD you I was worth bringing home, didn't I tell you that? See I was right, I'm beautiful! Lol

(I haven't had a whole lot of sleep in the last 48... can you tell?) Lol

But seriously Candice... wow, amazing!


----------



## bettasareawesome

I wouldn't believe he is the same fish.


----------



## MadameDesu

PLEASE take the before and after pictures to your LFS to inform them about bettas! 
A lot of people would see the first picture and just think, oh. That's just what he looks like, no problem here. But NO! Bettas should be colorful and happy with pretty fins!


----------



## CandiceMM

pinkcupid765 said:


> Candice!!!! He's so gorgeous! He has SO many fans now! I bet he's just over flowing with pride! Haha, he should be though! Just look at him!
> 
> I bought 2 new bettas yesterday! Not exactly a rescue, but they have a little ways to go before they're perfect
> 
> KUDOS!!


I know!! I have been so humbeled by all of the positive feedback. It's amazing how many people read this very long progress of theirs little topper. 

I read that you picked up two new beauties, what lucky little guys to go home with you! Any wait to see more pictures!


----------



## lillyandquigly

More pictures Candice!!!! We want more pictures of him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CandiceMM

Greylady said:


> You can almost see him strutting his stuff! If fish can strut that is...
> 
> He's saying.....(think hip hop)....yeah, I'm bad, uh huh, I know it, uh huh, I'm georgeous, you know it, uh huh
> 
> And he's saying....see I TOLD you I was worth bringing home, didn't I tell you that? See I was right, I'm beautiful! Lol
> 
> (I haven't had a whole lot of sleep in the last 48... can you tell?) Lol
> 
> But seriously Candice... wow, amazing!


OMG you just made my morning!!! That just made me laugh and smile so big 
Heart Breaker is definitely singing "I'm sexy and I know it"!! Haha gosh I love this little guy!!


----------



## CandiceMM

MadameDesu said:


> PLEASE take the before and after pictures to your LFS to inform them about bettas!
> A lot of people would see the first picture and just think, oh. That's just what he looks like, no problem here. But NO! Bettas should be colorful and happy with pretty fins!


I am definitely going to bring them to the Petsmart where I got him. But I wonder if they would even care??


----------



## lillyandquigly

and please post more pictures of him because he is so beautiful


----------



## CandiceMM

I will get on that today!!! He is healthy now so he does not stay in one place anymore. He is a fast little guy lol.


----------



## MadameDesu

CandiceMM said:


> I am definitely going to bring them to the Petsmart where I got him. But I wonder if they would even care??


Maybe not. But it wouldn't hurt to try! Who knows? Maybe a sympathetic customer will be listening


----------



## lelei

Wow wee..look at that beautiful boy..my god..what a miracle..he is stunning!!..and a HM!!..Wow..I am sooo happy for him!!..


----------



## mursey

CandiceMM said:


> I am definitely going to bring them to the Petsmart where I got him. But I wonder if they would even care??


Maybe one person won't care, let's say, the manager, but maybe another employee who might have a shift or two where they do water changes will care?


----------



## Joelouisvachon

I didn't want to post until I had read he entire thread, and know how his story would end. This may sound insensitive, but at the beginning I figured he'd die overnight, like so many betta rescues I've seen. But looking at day 16, I am amazed. He has developed so much since day 1, and he is a real fighter, hanging on to life like that. His fins are huge compared to those tiny fins he used to have. I congratulate you on working so hard, and tell Heart Breaker that I congratulate him too. He's turned out to be a real celebraty.


----------



## Bluberrythebetta98

Very nice that you saved a Betta, he would have not made it if you hadn't rescue him.


----------



## CandiceMM

*UPDATE DAY 17*

WE HAVE BUBBLES!!! Today when I got home from work I found a rather large bubble nest in comparison to Heart Breakers size. I thought it was so cute!! 

Thanks again everybody, Heart Breaker and every other Betta out there needs this type of support and help. We all can play a small part in helping out Betta's that are down on their luck, and I am just doing my part. Enjoy his bubble nest.


----------



## pinkcupid765

Omg!! You must be so excited!!!! He's growing up so fast *sniff*!


----------



## CandiceMM

pinkcupid765 said:


> Omg!! You must be so excited!!!! He's growing up so fast *sniff*!


I know *sniff sniff* Soon he will be off to college


----------



## mursey

Yay! Hee hee . . so cute to see his little bubblenest.


----------



## lelei

And on his first date..lol..after all he is a heart breaker..with big a nest to boot!!..how could anyvgirl resist!!..whoohoo!! Yu go HB


----------



## MadameDesu

CandiceMM said:


> I know *sniff sniff* Soon he will be off to college


He'll be having fry before you know it


----------



## CandiceMM

Hahaha omg you all are so funny!! Omg I'm gonna be a grandma ahhhhh! Awww what if I did breed him?? A bunch of little Heart Breakers.. So cute <3


----------



## MadameDesu

You should try ... Then we could all get one of his babies


----------



## pinkcupid765

madamedesu said:


> you should try ... Then we could all get one of his babies


yes!


----------



## CandiceMM

okay deal!! Once my boy comes of age I will look for a female worthy of his fry hahaha. I think it would be a great idea. sell the fry for 5 to 10 bucks and put it towards the rescue of new Betta's. I could call it Heart Breaker Rescues.


----------



## MadameDesu

CandiceMM said:


> okay deal!! Once my boy comes of age I will look for a female worthy of his fry hahaha. I think it would be a great idea. sell the fry for 5 to 10 bucks and put it towards the rescue of new Betta's. I could call it Heart Breaker Rescues.


This is why I love this forum. We're all such great brainstormers. 
This is an amazing idea! 
Although I wonder if Candice will ever deem any girl worthy enough for her special little boy


----------



## CandiceMM

MadameDesu said:


> This is why I love this forum. We're all such great brainstormers.
> This is an amazing idea!
> Although I wonder if Candice will ever deem any girl worthy enough for her special little boy



Well seeing that Heart Breaker could only be 2 months old max, we will have some time to weed out the ladies lol. But I will keep this in the back of my mind. I myself would love to keep one of his fry so that I could always have a part of him. Keep your eyes open for a potential mate


----------



## Pilot00

CandiceMM said:


> Keep your eyes open for a potential mate


Another rescue perhaps so we can find that special lady?
Well since he bubble nested isnt he already mature and breeding capable?


----------



## pinkcupid765

CandiceMM said:


> okay deal!! Once my boy comes of age I will look for a female worthy of his fry hahaha. I think it would be a great idea. sell the fry for 5 to 10 bucks and put it towards the rescue of new Betta's. I could call it Heart Breaker Rescues.


Sold.


----------



## lelei

CandiceMM said:


> okay deal!! Once my boy comes of age I will look for a female worthy of his fry hahaha. I think it would be a great idea. sell the fry for 5 to 10 bucks and put it towards the rescue of new Betta's. I could call it Heart Breaker Rescues.


 
OMg, Candice, I love the thought of that..how perfect, for us to be able to have one of those gorgeous babies..that would be incredible..Wow..I got all teary eyed with the thought of that..He is such a joy, and such a special lil fishy..and to start a Rescue Operation with a tribute just for him, would be an incredible way to start a small business of rescue fishy's!!!;-)


----------



## KevinPham123

MadameDesu said:


> You should try ... Then we could all get one of his babies


I like this suggestion :-D


----------



## lillyandquigly

brilliant!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadameDesu

I'm super excited about this now 
For everyone to have a chance to take care of his babies. It's so inspiring


----------



## CandiceMM

Ok so now I'm super excited!! I need to find a little halfmoon female for my Heart Breaker. I will not be "selling" the fry. Lets call it a 5 dollar donation for the help of another rescued Betta's. Please keep your eye out for a half moon female that may need help. I will also be looking, or if any local breeders have a not so up to par female that wont meet their standards maybe they will be willing to donate. I may start a thread in classifieds to see if anybody breeding HM's would donate a female to the cause. Would that be dumb?


----------



## pinkcupid765

CandiceMM said:


> Ok so now I'm super excited!! I need to find a little halfmoon female for my Heart Breaker. I will not be "selling" the fry. Lets call it a 5 dollar donation for the help ofnother rescued Betta's. Please keep your eye out for a half moon female that may need help. I will also be looking, or if any local breeders have a not so up to par female that wont meet their standards maybe they will be willing to donate. I may start a thread in classifieds tonsee if anybody breeding HM's would donate a female to the cause. Would that be dumb?


Not at all!!! I think it's worth a try!!


----------



## CandiceMM

Ill have to post after work, wish me luck. Have a great day everybody!!


----------



## lelei

You too Candice Yes, this is very exiting!!!


----------



## SpookyTooth

It sounds like a lovely idea! I hope I am not seen as a downer but I think it might be worth seeing just how many people would be interested before you start looking for a mate for little Heart Breaker. I know lots of people in this topic are interested (I would be too if I lived in the US) but as broods can contain upward of one hundred bettas (and because you don't know Heart Breaker's genetic history) it's critical you ensure you can provide homes for all of them  I don't doubt your ability though! You most certainly have the will and the enthusiasm, I'm sure things will work out wonderfully! I wish you all the luck in the world and look forward to seeing where things go from here!


----------



## Joelouisvachon

I would love to get one of Heart Breaker's fry, but it might be hard to find a female up to his standards.

You could put up a stand promoting the well-being of betta's, and people who you had informed about betta's could get a fry, it spreads awareness in the local area, which affects the local petstore when their customers start complaining, ect.


----------



## Pilot00

OFC i would love to have one or even too. But sadly sweden is a little bit far from the States


----------



## CandiceMM

SpookyTooth said:


> It sounds like a lovely idea! I hope I am not seen as a downer but I think it might be worth seeing just how many people would be interested before you start looking for a mate for little Heart Breaker. I know lots of people in this topic are interested (I would be too if I lived in the US) but as broods can contain upward of one hundred bettas (and because you don't know Heart Breaker's genetic history) it's critical you ensure you can provide homes for all of them  I don't doubt your ability though! You most certainly have the will and the enthusiasm, I'm sure things will work out wonderfully! I wish you all the luck in the world and look forward to seeing where things go from here!


I agree 100%. I would never spawn just to spawn a Betta. I would never want to add to the thousands of unwanted Betta out there. I love the idea of bringing awareness to future or current Betta owners and possible giving the fry a great new home. All these are just fun ideas and I won't go through with it if it makes no sense or is unethical. Realistically if it did work out they would for sure be 100% pet quality seeing as I don't know his background of course. But I am excited to the fact that I could bring some awareness somehow.


----------



## LittleWatty

I can say I would definitely be interested. Its just a matter of having room for him! XD I've currently got 4 boys, and I might be getting another tomorrow, if he's still there. But, I'll be moving into a new apartment next year, so I'll have room for more


----------



## SpookyTooth

CandiceMM said:


> I agree 100%. I would never spawn just to spawn a Betta. I would never want to add to the thousands of unwanted Betta out there. I love the idea of bringing awareness to future or current Betta owners and possible giving the fry a great new home. All these are just fun ideas and I won't go through with it if it makes no sense or is unethical. Realistically if it did work out they would for sure be 100% pet quality seeing as I don't know his background of course. But I am excited to the fact that I could bring some awareness somehow.


That is awesome! I really do admire your courage (especially for standing up to the pet store!) and feel that your bettas story could bring a lot of awareness as well. While I can't help out directly from over here in England I am over there in spirit willing you on!


----------



## bettasareawesome

CandiceMM If you do Spawn him I would love one of his fry he his amazing. I bet his fry would be too.


----------



## dramaqueen

Put me down for a Heart Breaker baby. Lol


----------



## lillyandquigly

I would take one if I didn't ahve mine Also I plan on making a rescue later but good luck Candice!


----------



## CandiceMM

You all know I would trust you the most so of course you all would be getting a heart breaker baby!!


----------



## lillyandquigly

Candice, what medicines do you recommend having before you get a rescue? What care do they need?


----------



## blueridge

Wow what a transformation! Keep up the good work!


----------



## MistersMom

Bless his wittle soul D: your doing so well! keep it up!


----------



## CandiceMM

lillyandquigly said:


> Candice, what medicines do you recommend having before you get a rescue? What care do they need?


Hi lilyandquigly, I'm no expert but if I were to start treatment on a fish that needed help I wouldn't start with any medicine first. I would start with a heated tank a bit on the warmer side, that is after he is acclimated to the heater. I would definitley use Stress Coat it helps restore a Betta's slimecoat that they loose due to illness or stress. A Betta under stress is more ceceptable to to different illnesses. I also would use either Epsom salt which is used for internal problems such as parasites, swim bladder disorder. I also use aquarium salt which helpswith torn fins and scales mostly external problems. Then if all that does not work you could go to medications that I actually know nothing about but you could find out about them in a different thread. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## inareverie85

You are seriously awesome.

That is all I wish to say


----------



## lillyandquigly

thanks Candice!


----------



## BettaQi

*wiping tears from eyes*

I kept out of the thread until I felt he had recovered bc I am a wussy!

Thank you so much for saving h is life and giving us all inspiration!

You're super mommy!


----------



## CandiceMM

BettaQi said:


> *wiping tears from eyes*
> 
> I kept out of the thread until I felt he had recovered bc I am a wussy!
> 
> Thank you so much for saving h is life and giving us all inspiration!
> 
> You're super mommy!


Thanks so much BettaQi, I have grown very attached to him. I can't wait until he grows out of his hospital tank and I can spoil him in a 5 gallon


----------



## Jessie1990

I have an empty 5 gallon that I would really like to put a rescue in... my bf is going to kill me. I had a dream last night that I started rescuing bettas and would heal them one at a time and put a poster up on my campus to adopt them out when they were ready (Because ppl love bettas for their dorm) But the requirement to adopt was a 2.5 gal/heated, Kind of like what that lady did for her pitbulls when she adopted them out on that animal planet show  But I woke up and got to thinking it really wasn't a bad idea.... our walmart leaves dead bettas on the shelf alot and I'm pretty sure they NEVER do water changes... I complained once but nothing was done ( I don't think) So... I really want to take in a rescue this weekend while by bf is gone and get some shots of all the dead fish and start making a youtube video... there is one that makes me cry already up on youtube... I think spreading knowledge about bettas on a campus could help them out in this area...

BTW I never thought of this til I saw your thread! So thank you for inspiring all of us! <3 (And helping the little man)


----------



## Pearl2011

Jessie, I'd love to do that. When I go to the LFS I cant decide whether I should rescue or boycott and get the ones in a community. Hope I dont have to consider that for a while =)


----------



## PaintedOaksOki

OH WOW, your LPS gives the betta BIG cups, ours just gives them little plastic cups, like a miniature 'Red Solo Cup', with a lid, pretty sure no air holes either :/ ANYWAYS! Good luck with your little guy!


----------



## lillyandquigly

I think the reason it looks so big is cause Heart Breaker is a baby


----------



## CandiceMM

Yes Heart Breaker is very young, I am estimating 1 1/2 months when I got him. And a solo cup with no air holes?? That is so sad!


----------



## CandiceMM

Jessie1990 said:


> I have an empty 5 gallon that I would really like to put a rescue in... my bf is going to kill me. I had a dream last night that I started rescuing bettas and would heal them one at a time and put a poster up on my campus to adopt them out when they were ready (Because ppl love bettas for their dorm) But the requirement to adopt was a 2.5 gal/heated, Kind of like what that lady did for her pitbulls when she adopted them out on that animal planet show  But I woke up and got to thinking it really wasn't a bad idea.... our walmart leaves dead bettas on the shelf alot and I'm pretty sure they NEVER do water changes... I complained once but nothing was done ( I don't think) So... I really want to take in a rescue this weekend while by bf is gone and get some shots of all the dead fish and start making a youtube video... there is one that makes me cry already up on youtube... I think spreading knowledge about bettas on a campus could help them out in this area...
> 
> BTW I never thought of this til I saw your thread! So thank you for inspiring all of us! <3 (And helping the little man)


That's a great dream  All I think about is my next rescue, but I am going to wait until I upgrade Heart Breaker to a 5 gallon. I will then use his 2.5 gallon as another hospital tank. I saw 2 very young HMPK today that were very sick and I wanted to take both. I almost did but I need a new tank for Heart Breaker. I may get one tomorrow for him. 

Well good luck on your future rescue, its very exciting but it can also be bitter sweet so you need to prepare for sad times also. I have been very lucky that my little guy did such a turn around so fast and I count my blessings every day.


----------



## MistersMom

Yeah shes right... My little rescue died... its hard to 'rescue' them...


----------



## CandiceMM

What's hard about it is the lack of information we have when buying these sick fish in Petstores. I wish they wrote the date they got them on their cups and discounted them or sent them to people who wil care for them and get them healthy if they had been in their store too long. I hope everybody that loves these beautiful fish would consider helping a Betta in need. I know I will be doing this for a very long time


----------



## MistersMom

i agree


----------



## Pearl2011

Candice, I love your sig. I got so emotional when I read it. What is with me these days? I've cried twice in 3 days. Sooo not me.


----------



## MistersMom

is your cat _eating_ a pumpkin?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The manager scammed you he knew a sick betta you lose money he also knew you would buy food antibiotics tank filter cartrige tank decorations subrate you seem like a nice person instead of buying bettas show their losing money on bad care and complain to main office or your local news.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Do not use an undergravel filter it's bad for long finned fish plus in bigger tanks use add on filters with low currents.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

CandiceMM love your quiete on bettas touched my heart.


----------



## Tikibirds

> The manager scammed you he knew a sick betta you lose money he also knew you would buy food antibiotics tank filter cartrige tank decorations subrate you seem like a nice person instead of buying bettas show their losing money on bad care and complain to main office or your local news.


99% of the time the store gets credit if the fish dies so they do not loose money. The only one who looses is the sick betta because no one helped it.


----------



## twissfish

He's so beautiful. I can't wait for more picture updates. :nicefish:


----------



## mursey

Today I went to Petco to get a new filter for Cornelius, his filter stopped working for some reason. Of course I had to look at the bettas and they were in worse shape than usual. TWO dead ones! 2 dead big plakat males, covered in velvet or ich or whatever looks like cotton all over them, and also fin damage, I mean they looked like they had been dead a while because they were covered in rot or disease or both. 

I wish someone could tell me how to have more bettas because I currently have 7, would like to give a few more a good home, but I'm not sure if there is a "smarter" way to have many bettas?

Candice, how many do you have? 

There is a tiny red veiltail that I think is the longest surviving one at this particular store. His fins are always clamped, and he just looks SO pathetic. There are too many other red veiltails for his odds of getting adopted to be very high. I think I may have to sneak him home some time . .. and hide him from my mom until I get my own apartment again .. .ha ha. Kidding . . maybe.


----------



## MistersMom

you can always start keeping 5 gallons and just divide them in half... or a 6 gallon tank, which ever you would like you know... like... idk how to sneak those in lol, but you could find a way and try!! lol


----------



## CandiceMM

mursey said:


> Today I went to Petco to get a new filter for Cornelius, his filter stopped working for some reason. Of course I had to look at the bettas and they were in worse shape than usual. TWO dead ones! 2 dead big plakat males, covered in velvet or ich or whatever looks like cotton all over them, and also fin damage, I mean they looked like they had been dead a while because they were covered in rot or disease or both.
> 
> I wish someone could tell me how to have more bettas because I currently have 7, would like to give a few more a good home, but I'm not sure if there is a "smarter" way to have many bettas?
> 
> Candice, how many do you have?
> 
> There is a tiny red veiltail that I think is the longest surviving one at this particular store. His fins are always clamped, and he just looks SO pathetic. There are too many other red veiltails for his odds of getting adopted to be very high. I think I may have to sneak him home some time . .. and hide him from my mom until I get my own apartment again .. .ha ha. Kidding . . maybe.


Hey Mursey,

It sure sucks seeing dead fish in cups when you go to Petco or Petsmart. I know there will be nothing we can ever do about it. It makes me sad and I try to help when I can, I would sneak fish in so my sister didn't think I was crazy lol. But now she just knows it's what I do lol. 

As of right now I have a female sorority of 8, they all get along just fine. I have 9 males that will stay with me permanently. I have only 1 rescue currently (Heart Breaker). Then I have 2 breeding pairs, and 2 females that will be conditioned for breeding once old enough. 

And my boyfriend has 3 males, we love them all and spend a lot of time caring for them all. I am interested in another rescue, I might upgrade Heart Breaker to a 5 gallon and replacing my hospital tank with a new rescue


----------



## dramaqueen

The more you have the more water changes you have to do. Make sure you have enough room and time and you should be fine.


----------



## mursey

Thanks, people.  

Candice, WOWsers! You have a lot of them. Then again, the sorority is a good idea- I thought if I had females instead of males (and a little luck with their getting-along skills) I could have one much bigger tank instead of the 6 I have now. but you still have 9 males .. I would love to see how you fit them all in your place.


----------



## CandiceMM

mursey said:


> Thanks, people.
> 
> Candice, WOWsers! You have a lot of them. Then again, the sorority is a good idea- I thought if I had females instead of males (and a little luck with their getting-along skills) I could have one much bigger tank instead of the 6 I have now. but you still have 9 males .. I would love to see how you fit them all in your place.



I should post pictures of all my setups, I love them!! I love caring for them, it's my therapy lol. I work in a day care at Golds Gym and nanny full time and babysit so by the end of my day I am completely overwhelmed. Once I get to my Betta's I feel much calmer. 

But I agree with dramaqueen, as long as you have the time and space go for it. Just know your limits.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Even if it's so tempting to save them when you can, you're just helping the pet store get even more to suffer. I see it both ways and it's very hard.


----------



## CandiceMM

LebronTheBetta said:


> Even if it's so tempting to save them when you can, you're just helping the pet store get even more to suffer. I see it both ways and it's very hard.


 Very true, especially when Petco is on auto-order. Once the numbers go down in come the new shipment


----------



## LebronTheBetta

That sucks. If only they took better care. Heart Breaker is freaking beautiful BTW. What type of color is he?


----------



## CandiceMM

I am not great with all the colors, so I actually couldn't say. Maybe when he grows his fins out a bit more I will be able to tell. I'll update some new picture tomorrow


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Oh, OK.  Hope his caudel gets longer. It makes him even more cute, though. T-T


----------



## CandiceMM

I hope so too!! I am happy he is healthy but it takes for ever waiting for the fins to grow out lol!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Soon Candice. Soon.  BTW, did you make up your signature by your own? It's touching and rhymes. <3


----------



## CandiceMM

Yes, I do a lot of writing and love writing poetry. I wrote it shortly after knowing Heart Breaker was going to make it  i am so proud of that little guy.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

It's really Heart Breaker fixing. XD Not sure if that made sense lol. Is he your most prized Betta? I know you have a ton and I only have 1... When I start breeding, Lebron is still going to be my prized Betta even if he's not breeding quality. I'm not going to breed him, though. Wish I could. T-T


----------



## Sprinkles55

Wow, candice! This really is super exciting and I'm so happy he's doing as excellent as he is. I've been following this for awhile and it's just amazing how much he's recovered from your care. Can I call you super betta mommy? lol!
I'd definitely take a heart breaker baby too when that comes around


----------



## MistersMom

you have 27 bettas!???


----------



## CandiceMM

MistersMom said:


> you have 27 bettas!???


Yes I do lol, but I have 8 females in a large sorority tank. I absolutely love everything that comes with taking care of these beautiful fish. I love their colors, personality, and how much happiness they give me 

Status on Heart Breaker, he is getting so big now and his fins are much longer. I will post pictures tomorrow I have been so busy and unable to upload pictures the past few days.


----------



## gn3ranger

Can't wait to see the pics of heart breaker.


----------



## CandiceMM

I will post tomorrow once off from work


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait for pics!


----------



## twissfish

Pics are my favorite part. I can't wait for them either!
Heart Breaker is so gorgeous.


----------



## lelei

CandiceMM said:


> Yes I do lol, but I have 8 females in a large sorority tank. I absolutely love everything that comes with taking care of these beautiful fish. I love their colors, personality, and how much happiness they give me
> 
> Status on Heart Breaker, he is getting so big now and his fins are much longer. I will post pictures tomorrow I have been so busy and unable to upload pictures the past few days.


 
Wow Candice, You do, have 27?? :shock: I thought you only had Heartbreaker..oh boy!! Very exited to see the new pics of Heartbreaker, he must be getting very big;-)


----------



## cjayBetta

This and another rescue thread inspired me to rescue my liitle gaius


----------



## Jessicatm137

Oh my goodness! I just read the whole thread and the little guy broke my heart! He looks amazing, so different than what he used to. Thank you so so so much for caring for this little guy! I can't wait to see more pics of him! :yourock:


----------



## bettasareawesome

Hey Candice, Did you ever take that poster to your fish store?


----------



## Marine101

I've read this thread entirely, it's just so great how you saved such a little fish  Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## MistersMom

pictures!?


----------



## CandiceMM

*UPDATE DAY 24*

Hey everybody, I just wanted to give you a quick update with some pictures of Heart Breaker. He is doing amazing!! I upgraded him tonight to a semi permanent tank. He loves the bigger space and is having so much fun exploring. Thanks to all of you who still check in on him to see if he is doing well. It means a lot to him and me


----------



## mursey

Holy @#$% he looks so *great*! I just want you to know that I drag your photos onto my desktop and show people what happens when a neglected betta gets taken care of. This is really the best thread- maybe there needs to be a "BEFORE AND AFTER" thread for stories like these.

I wonder if it is due to the young age that he made such a dramatic change? You obviously know how to nurture a little betta . ... but my rescue you inspired me to get does not look so dramatically different! (He does ACT very happy now though. Maybe his "chunk-o-tail" will take a longer time to regrow.)

(However. . if it wasn't for your thread, I would not have gone back for him, and I have to say that I love this little guy so much and am so happy I got him. He is really spunky and funny and lively. I swear I would not have bought him if I hadn't read your thread the night before and got all inspired to take some poor guy home.


----------



## CandiceMM

Hey Mursey, you are so sweet! Thanks for sharing photos of the rescue you did on that beautiful HM. I am so happy that Heart Breaker can inspire so many people to to help out or favorite little fish. I think a before and after thread is a great idea, we should definitely do that!


----------



## gn3ranger

Oh yeah I needed my dose of heart breaker pic's  hes looking great!

@mursey Glad to hear the little guy got rescued !


----------



## lelei

CandiceMM said:


> Hey Mursey, you are so sweet! Thanks for sharing photos of the rescue you did on that beautiful HM. I am so happy that Heart Breaker can inspire so many people to to help out or favorite little fish. I think a before and after thread is a great idea, we should definitely do that!


I think somone did start a Before and After thread..i remember seeing it a while bakk..Candice..Heartbreaker is looking so incredibly amazing..Omg..to see the beautiful transformation..I had to wipe tears to type this..he is stunning.yu have done a fantasticjYouob with him!!!


----------



## weaver72

I know when I rescued My Vt male little bit he was on deaths door and to see him now,bright color,full finnage and loves to exsplore!Everytime I look at him I smile,My small little wonder!


----------



## bettasareawesome

He is looking amazing. I cantr beleive it's the same fish!


----------



## lillyandquigly

I just lost my betta, Fhil, to dropsy. I miss him alot, he was very old. Hope Heartbreaker lives a long life


----------



## Jessicatm137

He's looking so good! The cute little guy!
@lillyandquigly- I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## lelei

lillyandquigly said:


> I just lost my betta, Fhil, to dropsy. I miss him alot, he was very old. Hope Heartbreaker lives a long life


Oh lily..so sorry to hear about yur lil Phil..(hugs)..He is swimming under the Rainbow Bridge~SIP..sweet lil Phil..yu will be missed~


----------



## teeneythebetta

All I can say is WOW! :-D


----------



## MistersMom

This is going on my FB


----------



## CandiceMM

Thanks everybody, you all are such wonderful people. Heart Breaker has the best support team in the whole world!! 

Lily I'm sorry to hear about your little guy, it is never fun seeing loved ones sick. But he is in fishy heaven looking down on his loving owner.


----------



## Sceven

lillyandquigly said:


> I just lost my betta, Fhil, to dropsy. I miss him alot, he was very old. Hope Heartbreaker lives a long life


:sob: I am so sorry, I had no idea that you lost Fhil.


----------



## cjschmelzer909

Wow. You've inspired me. Any time I see a betta in bad condition, I'm going to take it in and give it a nice home, those are the ones that need it most of all. Congrats on your extremely successful rescue!


----------



## lillyandquigly

Thanks guys, @sceven, probably cause he only died yesterday morning


----------



## CandiceMM

Hi everybody, just wanted to let you know Heart Breaker is loving his new upgraded tank with a filter. He loves swimming through all of the silk plants and doing the food dance for me. I put him in a different spot also and he is higher up so he has a better view of the whole room and I think he feels like a king


----------



## LebronTheBetta

YAYAA!! It's great he's doing just fine! ALL HAIL HEART BREAKER. :3
You could actually put his name in symbol form, observe: </3


----------



## lillyandquigly

that's awesome Candice!


----------



## dramaqueen

He sounds like a happy little guy.


----------



## CandiceMM

Thanks guys, he sure is!!! He is so precious to me.


----------



## lelei

Awww..that is Awsum news Candice..I am soo happy for that lil trooper!!!


----------



## registereduser

Sorry if this has already been discussed, but do you think he's a delta tail?


----------



## Kelly0727

registereduser said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed, but do you think he's a delta tail?


I believe he is a halfmoon since in the picture he looks to have the shape of a D.

He sure has turned out to be a beautiful boy!


----------



## CandiceMM

Yes he is definitely a Half Moon, I have seen the full 180 spread. I will try and post some pics soon


----------



## Jupiter

I love seeing before and after stories like this...you've done a great job! I would have never guessed that they were the same betta.


----------



## CandiceMM

Jupiter said:


> I love seeing before and after stories like this...you've done a great job! I would have never guessed that they were the same betta.


Thanks a lot Jupiter, and BTW I LOVE your avatar picture!!!! That is so unique!


----------



## Jupiter

Hehe, thanks.


----------



## yoshi1029

awwww that's so sweet of you to save him!


----------



## CandiceMM

yoshi1029 said:


> awwww that's so sweet of you to save him!


Thank you yoshi, I look back now at how far he has come. I am very lucky he made it and I am so grateful. I recently have tried to rescue 2 more after him both died in the first day and it has been hard on me. So I am counting my blessings with Heart Breaker and just giving him all the love and care he deserves.


----------



## lillyandquigly

any betta is a rescue, but some bettas just give you that high I love my new vt baby Delight, Candice you should try rescuing a vt


----------



## CandiceMM

lillyandquigly said:


> any betta is a rescue, but some bettas just give you that high I love my new vt baby Delight, Candice you should try rescuing a vt


I did pick up a rescue today, he is a veil tail and in really bad shape. I am not going to post anything until I feel confident about him. The last post I put up he didn't make it to day 2. It's hard on me because I get so emotionally attached. So pray for my new rescue and I will post a thread tomorrow or the next day


----------



## lelei

CandiceMM said:


> Thank you yoshi, I look back now at how far he has come. I am very lucky he made it and I am so grateful. I recently have tried to rescue 2 more after him both died in the first day and it has been hard on me. So I am counting my blessings with Heart Breaker and just giving him all the love and care he deserves.


Oh wow..Candice..I am sorry to hear that..
it is unfortunate some just dont make it..I know I feel very grateful to have been able to save 4 fishys..and with the grace of god..see all of them make it..tho I had doubts with 2 of them..so to look back..it is amazing..to see how far they have come.


----------



## lillyandquigly

I will pray for him Good luck, also people please keep your fingers crossed for Delight, I think I might be seeing something on his bottom fin, it could just be coloring but I'm keeping my eye on it to keep Delight safe Good luck candice with your new rescue, post pics as soon as you can


----------



## Tikibirds

you got a new guy??


----------



## lillyandquigly

yeah, I was going to put Cheng in Fhil's tank, because it's bigger then hers(after I cleaned it out of course)so I needed something for my filter and went to the petstore with my mom, I looked at the bettas and saw this little orange and white vt butterfly and had to get him, of course I didn't think I could and thought about him all night long and the next day I had to go get him I was wondering, is it possible for a butterfly to marble?


----------



## lillyandquigly

lol just realized that was probably directed towards CandiceXD


----------



## CandiceMM

Well my new rescue passed tonight, I feel horrible. My boyfriend keeps telling me I am picking one's that are already past the point of no return but my heart keeps telling me to try because it might be his last hope. I will be on the hunt for the next rescue, I won't give up. On a lighter note my little Heart Breaker is sooooooo darn cute!!!! He is growing up and is so healthy. I am so pleased!


----------



## mursey

Aw, so sorry Candice. You are a sweetheart, you boyfriend is probably right, but keep doing what you think is right. . I guess you aren't wasting much money on them but the investment is more your emotions.  So .. if this stuff makes you too sad maybe pick one that has a little more of a chance next time? Either way, you're a good one in my book


----------



## MistersMom

im glad about heart breaker and sorry about the others...


----------



## lelei

Aww..sooo sorry to hear that..maybe just take a break for a lil while, there is divine intervention..and sometimes there is a reason..I am soo glad Heartbreaker is doing so well..You are awwsum for trying to take in another rescue..

Your efforts will not go unnoticed..any betta in your care, if only for a while has love, and a beautiful home to live in..and that is the best way for a betta to spend his last days~


----------



## CandiceMM

You are all so sweet and thanks for your kind words. I know the ones I choose were past help but I am glad they had a place to call a home before they went to fishy heaven. I do have a new rescue that I got today and he is a more realistic rescue but one that did need it. I will post in a day or two to show the pics and progress.


----------



## CandiceMM

*ONE MONTH UPDATE!!!!!!!!*

Heart Breaker made it to one full month in my care and I am so unbelievably happy. He is a very loved and spoiled guy and he deserves it. I want to say from the bottom of my heart THANK YOU to all of those who have supported me and him from day one and for those who check in on him to this day. The first day I picked him up in his dirty cold cup and to the moment I posted this thread I had no idea the impact it could have. I have almost 16,000 views on here and that is just amazing. You all are so dear to Heart Breaker and me and we are so grateful to be a part of a wonderful forum. Thanks again for your support and praise you will never know how humble it makes me.


----------



## cataze

His transformation is unbelievable! Amazing!!!!

He's beautiful! You should be very proud of him, and yourself for helping him!!!:-D


----------



## lelei

:yourock::yourock::yourock::blueyay::blueyay::blueyay::welldone::welldone::yourock::yourock:
Incredible!!!!..WOW!!!!


----------



## KevinPham123

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! Look at that transformation. Freaken love his fins, especially his dorsal and ventrals! 

Congrats to Candice and Heart Breaker *Clap* *Clap* :-D


----------



## Kelly0727

You truly have done an amazing job with him Candice! Any time I hear someone complain about a betta looking horrible I always pull up this thread to show them the truth. Heart breaker is the perfect example for it!


----------



## Laki

Holy crap.


----------



## Friendlyfishies

WOW! cant believe thats the same fish! Good job!


----------



## Goldie2nd

Wwo so tinny so cute hope he has pulled through


----------



## Goldie2nd

Wow that fish looks great! Awesome was that the first tinny tinnie one? Dang!


----------



## Leeniex

Laki said:


> Holy crap.


My words exactly.

:redyay::redyay:


----------



## sunlight

WOW i tried to follow all threads from page 1 and sorry i couldn't it 43 pages!!!
Then i wanted finally to find out what happened to Heart breaker. I opened last page and i thought it another betta that you are rescued. I can't believe it you are good mama lol

Are you doing 100% water changes?


----------



## CandiceMM

sunlight said:


> WOW i tried to follow all threads from page 1 and sorry i couldn't it 43 pages!!!
> Then i wanted finally to find out what happened to Heart breaker. I opened last page and i thought it another betta that you are rescued. I can't believe it you are good mama lol
> 
> Are you doing 100% water changes?


Awww your so sweet, and yea he looks completely different. When Heart Breaker was in his 2.5 gallon hospital tank I always did 100% water changes. I did them every day for 2 weeks, then I did them every other day. Heart Breaker is now in a 3 gallon with heater and filter and I do 2 water a week. I do one 50% and one 100% with gravel vacuming. That does the trick  thanks for checking out Heart Breaker.


----------



## marktrc

I can't believe it is the same fish. Wow


----------



## jenniijennii309

Nice he looks so happy


----------



## Pitluvs

This is the first time I've opened this thread and I read most of it. From the start I knew you were going to do wonderful things with HB! HE reminds me of my Hughie, a VT male I took home that looked JUST like HB and his condition. Hughie had severe swim bladder issue, he was floating upside down and in such bad shape that his body twisted. He was my first rescue, and he pulled through and did amazing. Turned out to be a beaut just like your boy. Congrats!! Sometimes we lose them, but when a story like this happens... makes it all worth while. 

And psstt if you're gonna be pulling these babies in, get yourself from Indian Almond Leaves from Amy Lim on Ebay. I swear by them, they have helped me save so many Bettas.


----------



## CandiceMM

Pitluvs said:


> This is the first time I've opened this thread and I read most of it. From the start I knew you were going to do wonderful things with HB! HE reminds me of my Hughie, a VT male I took home that looked JUST like HB and his condition. Hughie had severe swim bladder issue, he was floating upside down and in such bad shape that his body twisted. He was my first rescue, and he pulled through and did amazing. Turned out to be a beaut just like your boy. Congrats!! Sometimes we lose them, but when a story like this happens... makes it all worth while.
> 
> And psstt if you're gonna be pulling these babies in, get yourself from Indian Almond Leaves from Amy Lim on Ebay. I swear by them, they have helped me save so many Bettas.



Hey Pitluvs, thanks for checking out my first rescue  HB has such a big spot in my heart and I am so happy he pulled through. He is very spoiled now and he deserves it, I know the struggles for Betta's will be never ending but one life saved is better than one life lost. My newest rescue is doing great and I am so pleased. I have about ten IAL that I got from a friend on here and I love them, they do wonders. When I run out I will have to get some more from that person you were talking about on Ebay  Thanks for the advice. Thanks again for your support and kind words, means a lot.


----------



## buddhauser

I can not believe that is the same fish from the first page lol wow two thumbs up Candice you rock!


----------



## lelei

Ooh..Candice another rescue!!..can yu post a pic..does he /she have name yet?


----------



## lelei

Candice follow this link to see something incredible..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ieuty6BN7S0


----------



## socold57

wow , amazing . great job


----------



## CandiceMM

lelei said:


> Candice follow this link to see something incredible..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ieuty6BN7S0


Wow that is awesome! I saw my HMPK female doing that yesterday and she dropped a TON of eggs.

How have you been lelei?


----------



## CandiceMM

socold57 said:


> wow , amazing . great job


Thanks socold57  I am very happy about his progress!


----------



## OrangeAugust

WOW! He's so beautiful! It's amazing to see him now compared to when you first got him. His pectoral fins are so cute!
Do you think he's a DeT?


----------



## CandiceMM

OrangeAugust said:


> WOW! He's so beautiful! It's amazing to see him now compared to when you first got him. His pectoral fins are so cute!
> Do you think he's a DeT?


He is definitely a HM, he has a lot of caudal fin. I have seen the 180 degree spread. When he is relaxed his caudal has folds lol. He is so cute


----------



## lelei

CandiceMM said:


> Wow that is awesome! I saw my HMPK female doing that yesterday and she dropped a TON of eggs.
> 
> How have you been lelei?


Im good thanks..how bout yu? It is so cool to watch..both the girls are droppin eggs now..
Seems to take a while before they stop..lol


----------



## Goldie2nd

Cool dropping eggs awesome!


----------



## CandiceMM

lelei said:


> Im good thanks..how bout yu? It is so cool to watch..both the girls are droppin eggs now..
> Seems to take a while before they stop..lol


I'm really great thanks!! My new rescue is doing great and I am so happy. My last 2 passed away on the 2nd day and I felt horrible! But my new little VT looks great. I'll post pictures soon, I have so busy with the care of my Betta's I have had no time for photo shoots lol.


----------



## Goldie2nd

CandiceMM said:


> I'm really great thanks!! My new rescue is doing great and I am so happy. My last 2 passed away on the 2nd day and I felt horrible! But my new little VT looks great. I'll post pictures soon, I have so busy with the care of my Betta's I have had no time for photo shoots lol.


Hey CandinceMM so how many fish do you have now? I stil have three tow of them in qt sadly cus one I just got has Popeye and the other fought with Neone I felt so horrible yesterdayI cried. I could have lost them! The divider is strong now and put in place but to make sure Saphire's finnage grows back i Quarintine him He's better he's even making bubbles! But other than that how are you and how many fish do you own? I'm going crazy with three can't think of having more than Three even though I wish I could own like five.


----------



## bettasareawesome

Candice, He's looking amazing.


----------



## dramaqueen

I never see my girls drop eggs.


----------



## mursey

Let's see more pics of Heartbreaker soon, Candice.


----------



## HookedOnBettas

He looks so great Candice!!


----------



## sunlight

CandiceMM said:


> Awww your so sweet, and yea he looks completely different. When Heart Breaker was in his 2.5 gallon hospital tank I always did 100% water changes. I did them every day for 2 weeks, then I did them every other day. Heart Breaker is now in a 3 gallon with heater and filter and I do 2 water a week. I do one 50% and one 100% with gravel vacuming. That does the trick  thanks for checking out Heart Breaker.


You really don't need filter with those water changes. I do 100% only and i don't have filter. But if you still prefer filter It is important to rinse/swish the filter media in old tank water or fresh dechlorinated water a couple of times a month to maintain good water flow ....but really you don't need when you do 100% water changes.


----------



## CandiceMM

*Hi everybody!!! Wanted to post a few pictures of Heart Breaker. I have one pic of his new tank and decorations, the photo isn't the best but I will get some better ones later. Enjoy 
































*


----------



## dramaqueen

He has turned into a gorgeous boy!! That is what some TLC can do. He has really responded to your love and care. Are you sure this is the same fish? lol jk


----------



## CandiceMM

Thanks dramaqueen!! I'm pretty sure he is the same little fish I rescued a month ago lol. I am going to add some new plants soon so it's still a work in progress. 

BTW I love your new avatar picture  Who drew/painted that for you?


----------



## dramaqueen

Aokashi did. Thanks, I really like it, too. Several of us have her drawings as avatars.


----------



## CandiceMM

Yes I have seen them, I love them all! Just beautiful work she does! Would love one of Heart Breaker!!


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy

I've been wanting to compliment Dramaqueen's avatar, too.. looks great! And speaking of great-- Candice..your fish looks so healthy it's crazy. Wonderful.


----------



## CandiceMM

Captain Jim Dandy said:


> I've been wanting to compliment Dramaqueen's avatar, too.. looks great! And speaking of great-- Candice..your fish looks so healthy it's crazy. Wonderful.



Thanks Jim Dandy  He is doing so well!! I am trying to spoil the heck out of him!!! And yes I love her new avatar!!! I want one..


----------



## sunlight

if you will get new live plants make sure you quarantine them before you put them in his tank. Put them in the water with NO water conditioner. Plants can carry disease so be careful. I read that some plants will die though. I have to check which one will survive. I have link. I will try to find it i saw someone wrote on the forum.


----------



## mursey

I love Heartbreaker's tank! What a sweet little theme of decorations. It complements him also.

He looks awesome.


----------



## CandiceMM

mursey said:


> I love Heartbreaker's tank! What a sweet little theme of decorations. It complements him also.
> 
> He looks awesome.



Thanks mursry  I need better shots of it with better lighting. I think Heart Breaker really likes it and I also got him a live lily plant that he loves to hide under, it's so cute!


----------



## lelei

Hey Candice, checking in on that beautiful fishy of yours..how is he..Love the new pix..looks soo gorgeous!! keep those pix coming..I look foward to seeing his growth and progression..How are you?


----------



## CandiceMM

lelei said:


> Hey Candice, checking in on that beautiful fishy of yours..how is he..Love the new pix..looks soo gorgeous!! keep those pix coming..I look foward to seeing his growth and progression..How are you?


Hey lelei! Heart Breaker is doing great, I think he is loving his new tank. I just got him 2 ghost shrimp to see if he would like to chase them around or stalk them and it seems he could care less lol. What a cutie.


----------



## lelei

I am tempted to try that with Sammy..would be funny..but with my luck hed eat emm!!!
I finally got link working to sammys vid in sig if yu havent seen it chec it out it is so funny


----------



## CandiceMM

lelei said:


> I am tempted to try that with Sammy..would be funny..but with my luck hed eat emm!!!
> I finally got link working to sammys vid in sig if yu havent seen it chec it out it is so funny


Hey lelei I tried to look at the link but it won't let me view it from my iPhone. I'll have to check it from my computer when I get home. How are you doing?


----------



## HookedOnBettas

Wow has anybody else noticed how many views this post has ! 
Great job Candice on heartbreaker he
Is definitely a whole new betta !! It's nice that
Instead of you getting a new nice beautiful betta you
Found one who was unlikely to be bought and just die 
There . And most amazing he's grown to be strong and now an
Amazing beautiful betta! Your awesome for caring and saving him !!!


----------



## CandiceMM

HookedOnBettas said:


> Wow has anybody else noticed how many views this post has !
> Great job Candice on heartbreaker he
> Is definitely a whole new betta !! It's nice that
> Instead of you getting a new nice beautiful betta you
> Found one who was unlikely to be bought and just die
> There . And most amazing he's grown to be strong and now an
> Amazing beautiful betta! Your awesome for caring and saving him !!!



Thanks Honey you are very sweet! Thanks for helping me take care of him every day and all of our other Betta's we own  Your the best Betta addict boyfriend ever!!!


----------



## CandiceMM

Here are some updated pictures of Heart Breaker, sorry for lighting he is dark and kind of hard to take pictures of. He is getting so big and his fins are growing 
















They kind of all look the same but he would only flare at the guy next door! lol (MEN)!!


----------



## mcneivra

beautiful


----------



## meiperfectneina19

He looks so beautiful!


----------



## CandiceMM

Aww thanks you guys!!


----------



## OrangeAugust

Wow, he looks so awesome! It's amazing to go back and compare the way he looks now to the way he looked when you first got him!! :shock: :-D


----------



## DiiQue

So... When are you going to confess that it's a different fish? LOL. j/k... Actually, no... He isnt the same fish, because you turned something that was most likely very sad to be alive into a gorgeous and strong creature. Kudos!


----------



## Thomasdog

<3 
May I steal him?? 
He LOOKS AMAZING!!!!


----------



## BettaJen

Heartbreaker and his tank look amazing!


----------



## registereduser

:notworthy:


----------



## princesskale

I hadn't been on this thread in a little while, and when I pulled up the last page, my eyes almost popped right out of my skull! WOW!! He's definitely a heartbreaker! Great job! :-D


----------



## CandiceMM

@ OrangeAugust yes the comparison is crazy! On the first day I wondered what he would look like if I could get all healthy. I dreamed of what his fins would look like  I am so happy with his progress, I feel very blessed!

@DiiQue thanks so much!! I really didn't know what the outcome would be on this little guy when I first got him. I didn't know anything about rescuing a Betta but with some research and TLC I got him to do a 100% turn around. I am so happy and feel like I did something really great for him.

@Thomasdog Hahaha well..... I do have a guard Betta for his protection plus trip wires so if you could get past all that then you got skills.. LOL But maybe a future baby if that were to ever work out 

@ BettaJen Thanks  It's hard to get a decent pic of his tank because the LED lighting is so strong on his tree decoration. Maybe a video would be more fun to show off his new tank 

@ registereduser Thanks for the bow lol.


----------



## CandiceMM

kelseyleah343 said:


> I hadn't been on this thread in a little while, and when I pulled up the last page, my eyes almost popped right out of my skull! WOW!! He's definitely a heartbreaker! Great job! :-D


Thanks so much kelseyleah! I love his name and am so happy it came from all the concerned supportive members of BettaFish.com!


----------



## katydidmischief

Look at that difference! You did such an awesome job bringing him around--he grew in beautifully!


----------



## Kittykat7

Wow! He looks so amazing. Hard to believe it is the same fish. You have done a wonderful job with him. I wanna see some Heart Breaker and Boomerang babies... LOL


----------



## lelei

Omg!!!!!!!!!...WOWeeee....just amazing!!!..he looks like an AB fish!!!...what an incredible..transformation!!!!..my gosh girl I Cant stop staring!!! Those fins are so gorgeous and big<3its such a beautiful thing to have been able to save him and see the stunning fish he was so meant to be..yu are a beautiful person ..and yu have done an increble job with him!!


----------



## MadameDesu

I just want to say that I've become addicted to pictures of Heartbreaker, lol.


----------



## Leeniex

:shock:Holy moly!!!!!!!! 


:notworthy:

If I come live with you, can you transform me?


----------



## Sapphoira

CandiceMM said:


> *Hi everybody!!! Wanted to post a few pictures of Heart Breaker. I have one pic of his new tank and decorations, the photo isn't the best but I will get some better ones later. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love it! I don't know if you have had any problems with this but I had that same tree decoration for my chocolate HM and he LOVED it- but the flowers on it are a little sharp and he took some bits out of his tail on it


----------



## Destinystar

Oh wow just look at him now what a beauty he is I could just cry, this is so touching what you did for this little guy Candice so inspiring !!!!!


----------



## lelei

Perseusmom said:


> Oh wow just look at him now what a beauty he is I could just cry, this is so touching what you did for this little guy Candice so inspiring !!!!!


Omg, I did cry..It's quite overwhelming..he is so beautiful..;-)


----------



## CandiceMM

Leeniex said:


> :shock:Holy moly!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :notworthy:
> 
> If I come live with you, can you transform me?



Hahaha what kind of transformation do you need? You can come live as long as you help with water changes on tons of tanks!!!!


----------



## bettasareawesome

WOW, Candice he's looking great!


----------



## CandiceMM

bettasareawesome said:


> WOW, Candice he's looking great!


Aww thanks sweetie!!!


----------



## OrangeAugust

Besides the obvious, I also love his white-tipped ventrals and the red in his right pectoral fin! Hehe


----------



## CandiceMM

Wow you noticed the red in his right pectoral? I thought I was the only one lol. His left one is pretty much clear.


----------



## LeahP

*Fin Melt or Clamp Fin....*

Quick question my fish has a clamp fin and or fin melt problem just occured last Wednesday, 5th. Today, the 10th fins are worse. I have him in a 3 gallon tank, filtered, heater at 82 degrees. Did 100% change on thursday, used AS as well. How often should I change a 3 gallon tank that is filtered to rid of the fin melt and/or clamp fin? Should I use some maracyn plus?... I recently rescued my betta "Floyd" from Walmart and at first he just had some fin rot but was recovering.... Otherwise, he is healthy, eats well.


----------



## lavendre

I am new to this post. I have to say how amazing it has been to see Heartbreak's transformation! Thank you so much for saving him!


----------



## CandiceMM

Here is a video I just took of Heart Breaker, I tried to sneak up on him be I got caught! lol


----------



## AdonisVsqz

He looks really fragile at the moment but I really hope he does well soon!


----------



## CandiceMM

AdonisVsqz said:


> He looks really fragile at the moment but I really hope he does well soon!



Heart Breaker is actually 100% healthy now, he is very active and very alert. Oh and very spoiled.


----------



## katydidmischief

Look at those fins! He really lives up to his name--all the ladies will want him! :-D


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww he's so cute ^.^


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Been a silent reader for awhile now. But I just wanted to say how inspiring it is to see how much Heart Breaker has improved. He's hardly the same fish that he was when you first got him.


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy

Under the bridge and back out,yeh?


----------



## CandiceMM

Aww you guys are all so sweet! I am glad he made it from half way under the "bridge".. my little sweet heart.


----------



## lillyandquigly

Aww Candice I am soo happy for you and Heartbreaker, and so glad that you saved him! Today I discovered a split in Ferdy's tail, and since there's nothing else in the tank that could have split it, I decided I am going to baffle the filter and see what happens. Also do you have any other rescues right now?


----------



## CandiceMM

Yes I do, one juvi VT and another juvie HMPK. They are doing great!!


----------



## lillyandquigly

good Lol I have a kitten next to me now trying to bite my armXD


----------



## Xiuhcoati

Words have failed me for the last 10 minutes. I have seen pictures of heartbreaker all over the forum, and never gave it another thought. Saw update photos and "how well he looks" from everyone here, so I flipped to page 1 to see what everyone was talking about.

His first photos...my god.

No wonder you named him heartbreaker. 

Now I have to read all 50 pages on how you did it.


----------



## laynisample

I just read the entire 50 pages and holy cow.. I am at a total loss for words. I just bought my first bettas on Monday and they were completely healthy because I knew I didn't have the experience to take in the sickly one that was there, even though he broke my heart. I went back to get him today to put him in an isolation tank but unfortunately he was gone. I'm just hoping that he was alive and taken home by another kind soul like you. 
Heartbreaker's transformation has completely convinced me that my next betta will be a not as healthy one.


----------



## HookedOnBettas

Heart Breaker is looking great honey!


----------



## doodlebug66

Haven't been on here and read how Heart Breaker was doing. All I can say is WOW what a beauty he turned out to be. I have a little female right now, My daughter has a male and we love them lots. We would bring all of them home if we could.


----------



## crowntaillove

It always amazes me to read these transformations. Bettas really are resilient little boogers. :]


----------



## AQUALUVA

Congradulations on your rescue. Its always interesting to hear other stories.


----------



## Princess and Prince

That is amazing that you did that! I am getting my first betta soon and this broke my heart, however I am very happy that this little guy found a better home! I hope that he can pull through. You are doing a great thing.
Princess and Prince


----------



## Greylady

Hi Candice, he's looking fantastic! What size tank is that in the video? I love the way you decorated it.


----------



## CandiceMM

Greylady said:


> Hi Candice, he's looking fantastic! What size tank is that in the video? I love the way you decorated it.


Hi Greylady, the tank is a 3 gallon Tetra Wonders. Most likely when he gets a bit bigger I will get him a full 5 gallon and put a new juvie in there. I love the decorations also and had debated what I would get for Heart Breaker once he is fully recovered. 

I wanted to also say thank you to everybody that has checked in on him. He is doing so great and I love him to pieces! 

I also think that he may be a Rosetail or some type with lots of branching. His caudal has so may overlapping rays it's crazy. I'll try and get a video of it, well maybe if he stays still lol.


----------



## lelei

Ooohh..i wanna see that..get tg we mirror so he will full flare then take pix!!!


----------



## mstenorsaxplayer

How is he now??????????? I rescued my baby about 5 months ago. His name is lil sano. He is a blue veil tale. He was about 5 months when I got him. He had fin rot, fungus, ick, depression, and what looked to be velvet. He was grey and on the verge of death. I can upload a pic of him so you can see his progress.


----------



## mstenorsaxplayer

*Lil Sano*

View attachment 64729


----------



## mstenorsaxplayer

That pic was him a few weeks ago. he looks better everyday


----------



## CandiceMM




----------



## Captain Jim Dandy

Wonderful! You really should consider giving him a mate Candice.. Just to prove grit and courage are hereditary. And a reward.


----------



## Pilot00

That collage is astounding, I keep looking and looking and I cant believe its the same fish.


----------



## cjayBetta

I love seeing this kinda stuff - its just amazing what people can do with these guys will just a little care


----------



## Kittykat7

D'aww. So cute. He looks amazing!


----------



## Hopeseeker

Love the collage!! HE'S DOING GREAT!! :blueyay::blueyay:


----------



## CandiceMM

Thanks guys!!! He is getting there!!! Last step is for all his fins to be even  love this little guy!!!


----------



## KevinPham123

wow!


----------



## CandiceMM

Yeay!!!!


----------



## sunlight

wow love it, makes my day!!!! Thank you!


----------



## CandiceMM

Awww thank you sunshine, he makes my day every morning!!


----------



## lillyandquigly

So happy for you guys!


----------



## CandiceMM

Today is 2 months for my little heart breaker!!


----------



## lillyandquigly

Yayyy!!!!!!!! Congrats heartbreaker!!!!!!!!!!!!:d


----------



## Pilot00

Happy adoption day!


----------



## CandiceMM

Happy 2 Months Heart Breaker!!!!! I think you are such a strong little fighter and I am so proud to have you in my life


----------



## toad

OMG Candice - he looks so incredible and beautiful! What an amazing rescue this is, and what a good mommy you are!

Congrats, also, on winning the rescue contest


----------



## CandiceMM

Thanks Toad!!! He is doing so great and I AM SO PLEASED!!! And thanks, I had no clue I would be the winner, it made my whole year so much better!!


----------



## LizardFish

I saw (almost) all of the pictures...Amazing transformation! I love a happy ending. You are such a good betta keeper!
He almost seems to be smiling in those pics. :-D


----------



## CandiceMM

Thank you LizardFish!!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

I have been forever a creeper on this amazingly long and thrilling thread.  It's transformations like this that inspire others and bring joy to many. Determination led to success. And Heart Breaker has broken no hearts, but by the sounds of things, he has healed many through the course of him coming to you.
His transformation is truly remarkable! He is STUNNING and beyond happy, no doubt.
Congrats.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

This was so beautiful and inspiring! I cannot believe that is the same fish!


----------



## CandiceMM

Bettaluver4evr said:


> I have been forever a creeper on this amazingly long and thrilling thread.  It's transformations like this that inspire others and bring joy to many. Determination led to success. And Heart Breaker has broken no hearts, but by the sounds of things, he has healed many through the course of him coming to you.
> His transformation is truly remarkable! He is STUNNING and beyond happy, no doubt.
> Congrats.


Wow thank you so much for those kind words Bettaluver4evr. That just made my whole day  Heart Breaker has been a great therapy to me and I am the lucky one that got to open my heart to such a little determined fighter. Thanks again for the praise, all of this is more than I could of asked for.


----------



## dragonscalecrowntail02

I rescued one from my work (Petsmart) the other day as well. Sometimes they just come in sick, but I always make my rounds more than once a day to check all of the Betta's and make sure they're okay. Some pet stores don't pay attention to the little animals, but that's my specialty


----------



## CandiceMM

dragonscalecrowntail02 said:


> I rescued one from my work (Petsmart) the other day as well. Sometimes they just come in sick, but I always make my rounds more than once a day to check all of the Betta's and make sure they're okay. Some pet stores don't pay attention to the little animals, but that's my specialty


Hi dragonscalecrowntail02, that is very sweet of you to check up on all of the Betta's. I know for sure that is something I would do!!


----------



## CandiceMM

Hi everybody!!!!! I have a couple updated pictures of Heart Breaker, can somebody help me out? I feel like HB is a Rosetail, his caudal has so much finnage and it folds. Can anybody tell me what to call his color and if he is just a HM or Rosetail. Sorry I don't have one of him flaring, guess he is just too sweet lol.


----------



## laynisample

I'm pretty sure his coloring is a Black Fire. Also, in the previous pictures you have of him flaring he doesn't seem to have enough finnage to be considered a rose tail but there are a lot of people who know more about that than me.


----------



## CandiceMM

Thank you laynisample, I wish I could get a better pic but he moves so fast! Yeah I don't know a ton on Rosetails but maybe somebody else can fill me in.


----------



## EA1222

Cannot believe on the progress of this little guy. You are truly a great person, awesome story!


----------



## misty1477

All I can say is ..... 

:yourock: :blueyay: :welldone: :greenyay: :nicefish: :redyay:

All of these times a ZILLION :-D


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

CandiceMM said:


> Hi everybody!!!!! I have a couple updated pictures of Heart Breaker, can somebody help me out? I feel like HB is a Rosetail, his caudal has so much finnage and it folds. Can anybody tell me what to call his color and if he is just a HM or Rosetail. Sorry I don't have one of him flaring, guess he is just too sweet lol.



I swear we have the same fish! lol Ciroc and him look exactly alike [except Ciroc's fins are still healing]


----------



## Perry the platypus

He really looks better from the time you bought him!


----------



## bettasareawesome

He's Amazing! I wish I could have him. You did a great job!


----------



## Dutch

I really enjoy time lapse threads like these. Nice to see that hard work is rewarded with a great looking fish.


----------



## bettasareawesome

Candice! You should take each picture edit them side by side and make a time lapse video! That would be so cool!


----------



## misty1477

Dutch said:


> I really enjoy time lapse threads like these. Nice to see that hard work is rewarded with a great looking fish.


Me Too :-D


----------



## misty1477

bettasareawesome said:


> Candice! You should take each picture edit them side by side and make a time lapse video! That would be so cool!


That would be AWESOME !!! :-D :-D


----------



## CandiceMM

Thanks everybody, I should do a timeliness video. That would be so amazing!! Maybe I will ask one of my friends


----------



## mursey

Wow, I he looks so great. His fins are beautiful, I like that little edge of black at the end.

I really can't believe what he looked like before, now that I see this again.


----------



## Gracie8890

Wow! What an inspiring story! Heart breaker is a true trooper! Lol, he is so beautiful! Im glad you came and gave him a chance!and my little betta looks exactly like him!


----------



## CandiceMM

Thanks again everybody!! 

@Gracie, yes they do look very similar!!


----------



## lelei

Wow, Wow Wow..Candice..he is absolutley stunning amazing, and GORGEOUS..OMG..LOOK AT THOSE FINNNNNSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HE IS A ROSETAIL..YUP YUP..LOOK AT THOSE RRRRRRUUFFLLLES!!! Can't get over the fact that he is sooo stunning..I just adore him sooo much..Congrats again, and again!!! Love LOve Love him>3>3>3


----------



## CandiceMM

lelei said:


> Wow, Wow Wow..Candice..he is absolutley stunning amazing, and GORGEOUS..OMG..LOOK AT THOSE FINNNNNSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HE IS A ROSETAIL..YUP YUP..LOOK AT THOSE RRRRRRUUFFLLLES!!! Can't get over the fact that he is sooo stunning..I just adore him sooo much..Congrats again, and again!!! Love LOve Love him>3>3>3


Thank you so much sweetie, he is a cutie!!!! I am going to upload a couple new pics


----------



## CandiceMM

Here are a couple new pics I took today of H.B.


----------



## dragonscalecrowntail02

Holy smokes, he is such a handsome fella! You lucky mom, you.


----------



## Lizzie the Badger

Oh wow! Seems like just yesterday he was in that terrible little cup.

Look at that dorsal fin! You are now my role model, Candice!


----------



## CandiceMM

Lizzie the Badger said:


> Oh wow! Seems like just yesterday he was in that terrible little cup.
> 
> Look at that dorsal fin! You are now my role model, Candice!


Thank you Lizzie, you are so sweet!!


----------



## CandiceMM

Heart Breaker in his little sanctuary


----------



## RedRaz

I am amazed by the before and after pics! Great job! He is gorgeous!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

He looks absolutely fantastic! It literally does not look anything like the same fish. And wow his tank is gorgeous! How many gallons is that?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Candice, you really inspired me by what you did to H.B. <3 

And that is why, all the female bettas I will get for my sorority will be rescues! They *might* be sympathy purchases as I'm only 11 years old and they'll be like, "What do you know, you're too young?!". :roll: 

All the females I've seen in my Petco have had stress stripes and fin rot. I'll get the worst of the bunch and I'll heal them as much as I can! Thank you so much Candice! You didn't only save H.B. You saved other bettas that members have saved just by being inspired by you. Thanks.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Candice really is an inspiration.  If I had the means I would love to help rescue bettas. But as it at the moment I just wouldn't be able to give them the care they need. 

Good luck on your rescues, LTB!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Thank you, and yes she is!!


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy

I really love that red on his gillplate and pectorials.


----------



## CandiceMM

Seriously you guys are all so sweet, I could not of gotten this far with him without all of you. You all have me advice, help, support, encouragement and drive to help this little guy. I want to thank all of you! Heart breaker thanks you all!!


----------



## bettasareawesome

Candice he's so gorgous! You are so nice to bring him home. I bet most costumers would just walk past him thinking he was just a sick betta but not you. You brought him home with you and helped him back to health. Now he's is absolutly stunning. You are such a great person.


----------



## prosthetik

Wow Candice! I just read through this whole thread & you are such an amazing person to give this little boy a fresh start! He's an absolutely gorgeous Betta & I couldn't imagine what would of happened if you didnt find him that day!

It makes me want to go out & do the same thing but I just dont have the room for anymore tanks!


----------



## tromboneplaya

I just looked through the entire thread about Heart Breaker....his transformation is so amazing! I couldn't believe it was even the same fish!! It was so nice of you to save his life...he's very lucky!


----------



## Acxfolife

Wow! Just saw his transformations and I gotta tell you, he looks amazing!!! You inspired me! You are an extremely good person candice!! =)


----------



## CandiceMM

Oh my gosh you guys are all so sweet!! I am so sorry for the late reply, my Internet has been a little funky and my laptop died out  Heart Breaker is doing so great, he is very loved and spoiled!! Thanks for checking in on this amazing little fish!! I love him dearly!!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I just read this entire thread, and WOW! You did an amazing job with Heart Breaker! The before and after pics...what an incredible transformation!


----------



## bettasareawesome

I knew when I first saw the picture of him that he was going to live. He looked like a tough little guy that wasn't going out without a fight. But he didn't just live, he transformed, it really is amazing.


----------



## CandiceMM

Aww thanks!!!! He sure is a trooper and I can't wait to get updated pics posted! Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Perry the platypus

He is extremely underweight!

How is he now?

Good I hope.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

This is incredible! He is such a lucky little guy <3


----------



## bettasareawesome

Hey candice I just remembered this, found a nice girl for heart breaker yet?


----------



## Aside

I just read through this entire thread. the transformation is remarkable. You did an amazing job with him.


----------



## lillyandquigly

You are such an inspiration


----------



## Viva

Thanks for sharing such a wonderful story, HB is literally one of the prettiest colored fish I've ever seen! I can't believe the transformation.


----------



## strangelove

Holy COW, I just looked through all of this and I have to say I am amazed! He has made such a great turn around! It takes a special kind of person so see an animal through like you have, you have my respect!


----------



## bettasareawesome

Posted twice, sorry


----------



## bettasareawesome

Hey Candice have Heart Breakers fins grown completely back yet?


----------



## Syriiven

Wow..I saw you post this a while ago and was so sad to see him in such bad shape, but after watching your updates, he looks so good! You did a great job! Congratulations!


----------



## ninjaqutie

CandiceMM said:


> Here are a couple new pics I took today of H.B.



Oh my gosh! He looks like a completely new fish! What an amazing job you did! Great job!!!


----------



## callistra

Wow.. I love this thread. Good job!


----------



## bettafishfins

THAT WAS AMAZING! You should be so proud!


----------



## Shiverdam

Heartbreaker looks phenomenal! You can hardly tell it's the same fish!


----------



## SnowSong

I'm new to this forum and only just now found this thread. I read the first few pages and the last few. WOW!!! I was shocked to see the before and after pictures! He just turned from an ugly duckling into a swan, didn't he? He's truly beautiful. If I'd seen that little sorry-looking runt in a store, I never in a million years would have expected him to grow into such a gorgeous fish. Next time I see a skinny, sad little betta in a store, I'll think about Heartbreaker. 

*Hugs*


----------



## rmarkham

I'd love to see some updated pictures!


----------



## isochronism

I also just read through this thread, and I am very impressed with his transformation and what your caring for this little guy attained. A real success story!!!!!


----------



## ANHEL123

well i know it old thread but just checking how is he doing ?


----------

